# Post your best rappers and video links



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

*please help post any good video links from rap/rock/blues/reggae/r+b etc,etc and anything else from your favorite songs/videos and all time classics.*

*please post the link as well so i can view them full size please.*

*i will start with this.*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8UgIgI8BU*



*THANKS FOR PLAYING EVERYONE.*

*LUDACRIS.*
**


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 8, 2009)

ight luda i will play yo game jo. this and old school cut by the big hommie d.a. smarts chitown origenal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-I1Ygl1Uy4


----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsrFIe0ZXTo


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

k-town said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsrFIe0ZXTo


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPN5lEIWyVw&NR=1


LUDA.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Oct 8, 2009)

Main stream shit sucks......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I04a72TGtE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P24L2vtpSmo


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp_4B-Sq9Ps

LUDA.


----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnRc46xWSfI


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

exellent.
i am still watching them all and catching up.
thanks.
LUDA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9L5PFa3wKQ


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdc40ChHXqA

LUDA.


----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVg4qxuY0Lk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70GmGvvYxN4


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kWpUNiwU



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwUyT1rDiPE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xABPsl-t4FM

LUDA.


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecCQ9w0qV8k


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpfXSkFsbcc&NR=1

LUDA.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

ayo luda. you wanna earn some respect? or just have some fun? lets kick off a freestyle session right here right now you game? lets hear that scottish flow


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ayo luda. You wanna earn some respect? Or just have some fun? Lets kick off a freestyle session right here right now you game? Lets hear that scottish flow


luda?..................


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GYdk7fKNc

LUDA.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ayo luda. you wanna earn some respect? or just have some fun? lets kick off a freestyle session right here right now you game? lets hear that scottish flow



I personally think this threads just to get post count up......


But eh thats me.


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I personally think this threads just to get post count up......
> 
> 
> But eh thats me.


Well I personally couldn't care less bout my post count so.....


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

I find this one funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksrI6fu232w


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

ima.... forever handle my bizzness// went from raggs to riches//forever pull the mag on bitches// and stick it to yo misses//shit even yo mistress// always use a diffrent strap so fuck the ballistics// when i pull the d.e. from my britches// my aim long nigga never misses// leaving rigamortesed bodies after the cries and twitches// or if you live you gonna be a vegtable in wheel chair coverd in stitches// now try and remain optimistic.....


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh shit I liked that shit


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I personally think this threads just to get post count up......
> 
> 
> But eh thats me.


 
what post count ??????? yours ????
just keep posting but not on here please unless you have anything usefull to bring to the table.
(it does not concern you so dont jack and wreck this thread please).
just leave my thread alone and take your beef elsewhere.
thank you.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ayo luda. you wanna earn some respect? or just have some fun? lets kick off a freestyle session right here right now you game? lets hear that scottish flow





k-town said:


> luda?..................


 
ok i might think of something.
give me a chance .

THANKS FRIENDS.

LUDA.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

i got..... kilos of coke up in my walls// czeck scropian pistoll up in my drawz// extra clip up under my balls// let the projectiles fly make sure everyone falls//dub sacks of crack up in my jaw// aint no joke heroin in the raw//bangin and ballin with out a flaw//do what i feel man fuck them laws//when a pimp eneter the room the girls all pause// i aint done nigga hold the applause....


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

we'll be waiting


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i got..... kilos of coke up in my walls// czeck scropian pistoll up in my drawz// extra clip up under my balls// let the projectiles fly make sure everyone falls//dub sacks of crack up in my jaw// aint no joke heroin in the raw//bangin and ballin with out a flaw//do what i feel man fuck them laws//when a pimp eneter the room the girls all pause// i aint done nigga hold the applause....


This is freestyle right? you ain't got this shit written down somewhere?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

i just came up with it. but the fact that u think the shit is soo raw that i had to right it down somewere means alot to me plus rep


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i just came up with it. but the fact that u think the shit is soo raw that i had to right it down somewere means alot to me plus rep


Yeah I like that shit. If you were to say you were a rapper I would have no problem beleiving it. You should really take some time and write some shit. I'll bet you can come up with something off the chain

Oh and +rep to you for the freestyles


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

well thanx man


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

no prob. I guess LUDA is either still thinking of some shit or isn't down with the freestyle


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

lol i will plus rep him has long has he dont copy and paste anything.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

*look now.*

*I'm a Drama Setter, gripping my baretta sipping Armaretta*
*man you are crazy if you think i will let up on this shit cos i said I'm a drama Setter*
*I'll be the first to set it homie, you can bet it just don't get in the way of my chedda because I'm a Drama Setter aint noboby better i don't go looking for no trouble but somehow the trouble always finds me because i am a drama setter so don't make me have you thrown in the trauma center*
*with you momma crying cause her only son is dying*
*she don't know it's just your karma catching up on you because I'm a drama Setter.*

*LUDA.*


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

[youtube]dzjC7Fv1bvg[/youtube]

[youtube]pYPk40yf43o[/youtube]

[youtube]BivhfUhNwLw[/youtube]

[youtube]8CPlF-IEkXQ[/youtube]

[youtube]rogvlB2SP4k[/youtube]

[youtube]p7nu9UeodZ0[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

ill give u some ep for trying. sounded very european


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ill give u some ep for trying. sounded very european


LMAO! Where you from LUDA?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for playing "SICC".

and chitown and k-town this is not a rappers freestyling contest its for videos and links.

thanks for playing.

LUDY LOO.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

k-town said:


> LMAO! Where you from LUDA?


 

where do you think i am from and why ask ????????.

LUDA.


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thanks for playing "SICC".
> 
> and chitown and k-town this is not a rappers freestyling contest its for videos and links.
> 
> ...


LOL! Then why did you freestyle? I'm a little confused on this.


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> where do you think i am from and why ask ????????.
> 
> LUDA.


Why you getting all offensive bro? all right no freestyling here. Peace.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 9, 2009)

[youtube]2V0mPD6FhXQ[/youtube]

[youtube]jytxkJUM_7U&NR[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ima.... forever handle my bizzness// went from raggs to riches//forever pull the mag on bitches// and stick it to yo misses//shit even yo mistress// always use a diffrent strap so fuck the ballistics// when i pull the d.e. from my britches// my aim long nigga never misses// leaving rigamortesed bodies after the cries and twitches// or if you live you gonna be a vegtable in wheel chair coverd in stitches// now try and remain optimistic.....



you be talkin guns but I dont see no straps, huh, 
Oh thats right you a Chi Town Hustla go figure that, 

always talkin loud in his made up raps, yup
but they must of missed the fact, that this dude is wacc, 
so yall better close ya eyes while i split his dome bac


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

who chief// chief the nigga calling shots up in the streets// chief the nigga who rolls no less then 50 deep//chief is the nigga you payin dues to every week//chief knows not to shit were he sleeps// nigga i be the chief//.......... who chief// chief the nigga gettin greazey on theese streets// chief got yo girl under his sheets// chief a nigga that u can never call weak// chief makes all his enemies weep and grief// chief will have yo ass in dissbeleafe// nigga yall know im the chief//


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3207463]you be talkin guns but I dont see no straps, huh, 
Oh thats right you a Chi Town Hustla go figure that, 

always talkin loud in his made up raps, yup
but they must of missed the fact, that this dude is wacc, 
so yall better close ya eyes while i split his dome bac[/QUOTE]
lol!!!!

can i get a witness// me and the hommie siccness// finna j down on nation biddness// with the quickness// that i posses// aint no foolin// i be packin them tools an// lay that ass to rest//....never cursed always blessed// smoking on non less// then the best// catch a hot one str8 to yo chest// tit fucking yo girl in tween them breast// yo boy busted a nutt and left a mess// ive had better i mus confess//..... lmao


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 9, 2009)

dam good shit guys...


[youtube]qggxTtnKTMo[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

Chi town homie i gotta give you props, but to be fa real thats where it stops

aint nothing greazy and you aint on the streets, they may call you the cheif, but thats because you handle mens beef


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

haha all jokes


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzeZhCt5PVA




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STB6wT81v3w

LUDA.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

i got.....police on my pay-role// aint never going back to jay-il// and if i do you wife finna pay my bay-il// as she sucks on my part that makes me may-le//


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

[youtube]wogBVvIBXOU[/youtube]

[youtube]JjMZuv08SLs[/youtube]

[youtube]SOZGjL1uWuk[/youtube]


[youtube]vx27b73ojf0[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

so we all gave up huh?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

naw i still got dignity left


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR2KdVcSz9E

LUDA.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

whoa now eminem, please 

[youtube]JlAhTA64D9A[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

nigga i shoot first.... and wont ask questions later// bullit holes and mortal stab wounds all i got for you haters// if you want a fix i can serve you like a waiter// wether u live or die your next words will be the indicater// aint shit new still gunnin for that paper// lyrical beast aknoldige me has your savior// and if rap dont pay its back to them hood capers// if i gotta lay u down i will cuzz you aint causing me no vapers...


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

we should start another thread so we ain't getting off topic on LUDA's thread. I don't think he likes it.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

eminem is the best selling rap artist you will find along with dre/snoop/g-unit and many others "FACT".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE6IRV_YXI0

(dont spoil the fun or comment if you dont like a particular artist).
keep it to yourself please and dont wreck my thread thanks.

LUDA.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 9, 2009)

are we postin worst rappers haha...

[youtube]Zsjy4Vu3MAM[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

lil wayne is a bitch!!! thats why he got his chain stole in chicago by a pregnant hood rat


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lil wayne is a bitch!!! thats why he got his chain stole in chicago by a pregnant hood rat


bhahahaha truee


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbzeL36sECI


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lil wayne is a bitch!!! thats why he got his chain stole in chicago by a pregnant hood rat


Did he really? Never knew bout it!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

k-town said:


> Did he really? Never knew bout it!


 
yup he did lil weezey is a bitch. wish i could meet him in a dark chicago alley a nigga would be all in his pockets trust me. if you wanna hear some real grimey ass thugs spit. fuck with crucial conflict, or the snypaz, or soldiers at war, or any underground chicago niggas. twista is still the shit even though he kinda sold out get that money foe!!!!! kanye is doing his thing to i cant hate though he is full of himself, and common stop acting all east coast dog when you know your from the south side of chi.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

k-town said:


> we should start another thread so we ain't getting off topic on LUDA's thread. I don't think he likes it.


 
no i dont like negativity on my threads.
i wont diss anyones taste in music(thats lame) but i dont want anyone on here to be dissing mine as i wont do that to them but there is always someone willing to wreck a thread.
if you dont like an artist then dont reply with some bullshit comments.
just go away please.
(i am trying to maintain a good thread so dont spoil it please).

THANK YOU TO ALL THE REAL PLAYERS AND BYE BYE TO ALL YOU HATERS.

LUDA.


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yup he did lil weezey is a bitch. wish i could meet him in a dark chicago alley a nigga would be all in his pockets trust me. if you wanna hear some real grimey ass thugs spit. fuck with crucial conflict, or the snypaz, or soldiers at war, or any underground chicago niggas. twista is still the shit even though he kinda sold out get that money foe!!!!! kanye is doing his thing to i cant hate though he is full of himself, and common stop acting all east coast dog when you know your from the south side of chi.


Yeah kanye is full of himself. I heard some shit about him tripping out backstage because he seen someone eating some chicken and he didn't get offered some. So when they did bring him some chicken he took one bite and threw it in the thrash. LMAO!


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> no i dont like negativity on my threads.
> i wont diss anyones taste in music(thats lame) but i dont want anyone on here to be dissing mine as i wont do that to them but there is always someone willing to wreck a thread.
> if you dont like an artist then dont reply with some bullshit comments.
> just go away please.
> ...


LOL! Whatever man. I have no problem leaving your thread, there is plenty of others.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

u know what???? ludacriss is alright man. your off my shitlist.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fwXkxxNYhk

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

a nice chill out video.
one of my all time favorites.

LUDA.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwu7ixmQk0c


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHv9eL8GhbE





LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzh7DGGZz-Q

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpFh0W281dU



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whvnSi_pPcc

LUDA.


----------



## BTP420 (Oct 9, 2009)

potluck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYSv54hMJoA
jah roots
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dmKIoO109o


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 9, 2009)

[youtube]nzUY6Iiur6E[/youtube]


fukin trippy beat

[youtube]I_wWbcWfxZA&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFPShUSgFyI

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lcB1szVEi8

LUDACRIS.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 15, 2009)

strictly ro0ts and culture.,., 
prince fari music with a message.,., http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pru2CqLXWoI&feature=related
i have to post sum slackness to,lol
yellowman,.,., pt1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53M1Jm9LVMA&feature=related

pt2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THirxc6Rma0&feature=related


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]Hqj3tSVsWO4[/youtube]


----------



## mikeerich (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't believe noones dropped any Devin yet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T1jdreS6ko

P.O.S...You don't know?? Now you do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JHbUuWzVNE


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]N4HjsZqOaQ0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]dR9GRK9vrlU[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

snoop dogg "bring it on" (the last meal).

[youtube]8h-4tG-4u3E[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]gkQoWlIhADQ[/youtube]


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 17, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i got..... kilos of coke up in my walls// czeck scropian pistoll up in my drawz// extra clip up under my balls// let the projectiles fly make sure everyone falls//dub sacks of crack up in my jaw// aint no joke heroin in the raw//bangin and ballin with out a flaw//do what i feel man fuck them laws//when a pimp eneter the room the girls all pause// i aint done nigga hold the applause....



it wont surprise me at all if mystic clown uses your freestyles lol


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> it wont surprise me at all if mystic clown uses your freestyles lol



hahahahaha... you just made my day!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

snoop dogg "wrong idea" (the last meal).

[youtube]4TLIVstm6rE[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 17, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> [youtube]N4HjsZqOaQ0[/youtube]



after all these years.. the only good thing about this diss is the intro...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

snoop dogg "whats my name" (doggystyle).

[youtube]tUwnOsTm96A[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

i cant pull it up but fiftey cent whos the boss rocks


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> after all these years.. the only good thing about this diss is the intro...


 
post something good then.

LUDA.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

why am i getting rep from this thread with this comment.. LUDACRIS = Known scottish police informer, and WANTED big time.

somebody smoke themselves retarded?

ohh must be him^


----------



## cph (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]ErIDYzYuGqo[/youtube]

[youtube]KRth8ygj7N4[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> why am i getting rep from this thread with this comment.. LUDACRIS = Known scottish police informer, and WANTED big time.
> 
> somebody smoke themselves retarded?
> 
> ohh must be him^


 



LUDA.
(so i see my stalker is still out there).


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

IDK if it loaded http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=no+sleep+till+brooklin&search_type=# Added to 
Quicklist


----------



## cph (Oct 17, 2009)

You did say post anything... So this is what I prefer to listen to.

[youtube]DpVLlnQ08OA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

50 cent "many men" (the massacre).

[youtube]_aWeZosFoU0&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

50 cent "batman" (the massacre).

[youtube]sQUrys-skdw[/youtube]


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 17, 2009)

i got this on my rep i think it was a negative one lol it said this

suck the cock of ludacris, bend before him and sook.

from this thread lol


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> i got this on my rep i think it was a negative one lol it said this
> 
> suck the cock of ludacris, bend before him and sook.
> 
> from this thread lol



haha i got one, somethin about cocksuckin too. this guy must be gay.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 17, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> haha i got one, somethin about cocksuckin too. this guy must be gay.



i plus reped you and it says fuck that cocksucker lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

i stand behind 50 cent , the same way i stand behind ludicris ,stand up people , i also like the beaste boys..go figure


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 17, 2009)

This is a fav song of mine. video is mine.
[youtube]OPkaXhjwbw0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

eminem "bagpipes from bagdad" (relapse).

[youtube]kPIug2pM3SY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

eminem "underground" (relapse).

[youtube]98b_Q9Y2CvQ&feature[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

fuck you tube ...beastie boys ...no sleep til brooklin


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> fuck you tube ...beastie boys ...no sleep til brooklin


the beastie boys are shit.
they cant rapp and where are they now ????????.

CHRIS.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

eminem "deja vu" (relapse)

[youtube]LlDkt8Op7VI&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

xzibit "double time" (restless).

[youtube]2gh9rI7HMT8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

xzibit "losin' your mind" (man vs machine).

[youtube]ENOluFxUrRU[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

dr dre "2001" (up in smoke tour).

[youtube]LDK8BCjLrCY[/youtube]


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJzIYv_mE04

Sorry if its already been posted..


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJzIYv_mE04
> 
> Sorry if its already been posted..


dont worry plenty more to come.
i am still catching up with whats been posted.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

hah check this rep i got from this thread... "If i was gay it would be your dad sucking my cock, but its your mum, shes good, ahhhhhhhh came in her mouth."


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah check this rep i got from this thread... "If i was gay it would be your dad sucking my cock, but its your mum, shes good, ahhhhhhhh came in her mouth."


just let the troll kill himself.
dont even look at his posts or crazy repps.
i dont give a fuck about that crazy retard he is fighting a loosing battle that he will never win.
super retard 
i think he needs some serious help .

LUDA.
(now back on topic thanks).


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

hah your totally right bro... 

back on topic...

[youtube]Q8p0yxRZpGY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

xzibit "bitch please" (dr dre 2001)


[youtube]scDonS237SY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 17, 2009)

Gucci Mane- Frowney face

[youtube]HbxlXgwcM5o[/youtube]

Lil Wayne- Can't Feel My face 

[youtube]V2rY9X8NHMU[/youtube]

T.I.- I'm Illy

[youtube]H7c4HD4odGg[/youtube]

Dr Dre- Still D.R.E

[youtube]kG_qcud1ShM[/youtube]


----------



## howhighru (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNcloTmvTeA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7JuArhpTB8


----------



## howhighru (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyHSpNqRo_I


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

*please mention the artist and track as well as posting the links thanks so i know what i am watching before i click on it.*
*if you post any links just quote at the bottom who it is and what track.*
*THANK YOU ALL FOR PLAYING.*

*LUDACRIS.*
**
*(like this).*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqaXNhbTLM0*

213 "twist yo body" (the hard way album).

[youtube]yqaXNhbTLM0[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

hey everyone see the numbers and letters after the v= in the link to the video. put that number in between [youtube ] [ /youtube] without spaces, and it will show up as a vid on the thread.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hey everyone see the numbers and letters after the v= in the link to the video. put that number in between [youtube ] [ /youtube] without spaces, and it will show up as a vid on the thread.


good advice.
thanks.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## gotthat (Oct 17, 2009)

A-WAX OF THE DOME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMQ4wpFHXyA


----------



## dalo818 (Oct 17, 2009)

WU TANG CLAN-GRAVEL PIT.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57athY1a0nU

THIS WILL SMASH ON ANYSONG IN THIS THREAD LOL


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

dalo818 said:


> WU TANG CLAN-GRAVEL PIT.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57athY1a0nU
> 
> THIS WILL SMASH ON ANYSONG IN THIS THREAD LOL


 
in your opinion.
but nice try.

LUDA.


----------



## dalo818 (Oct 17, 2009)

haha alright ey did you get my last message


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

xzibit "break yourself" (man vs machine).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvmgypbGv0g&NR=1

[youtube]ZvmgypbGv0g&NR[/youtube]


----------



## dalo818 (Oct 17, 2009)

COMMON-THE GAME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmZDOp7prfk


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 17, 2009)

Gillie Da Kid- Get Down on the Ground

[youtube]iQYz6d-Bbpg[/youtube]

Tupac & Xzibit- Fight Music

[youtube]Ayg8Wc0qWtg[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 18, 2009)

bobbo of gutta game on myspace got some shit check it


----------



## dalo818 (Oct 18, 2009)

i didnt like that pac song..my favorite song from him is HIT UP EM UP were hes dissing biggie i listen to biggie to but that song is klean...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

dalo818 said:


> i didnt like that pac song..my favorite song from him is HIT UP EM UP were hes dissing biggie i listen to biggie to but that song is klean...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0


its not clean is it ???????.

LUDA.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 18, 2009)

dalo818 said:


> i didnt like that pac song..my favorite song from him is HIT UP EM UP were hes dissing biggie i listen to biggie to but that song is klean...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0


I really dig Common but sometimes I feel like he makes shit up so it rhymes 

In grew up in NorCal. Pretty much next door to Vallejo. There was so much coming out of the Bay in the early 90's. I know people reference Mac Dre alot but Mac Mall's Pimp Shit and My Opion are crazy! 

The smoothest was Dre Dog with "Smoke Dope and Rap." It's about smoking cheweys...cocaine laced joints. RBL Posse is in the back ground with "Don't gimme no bammer weed." We played all this shit from like 92' till now 

Here you go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE2rh4raGj0

Edit: Some don't like E40's flow. His album Federal was nuts. His stuff with the Click and B Legit was crazy. I could go on forever.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

real famous rapp stars need only apply .

LUDA.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 18, 2009)

check em out man they be big in the rosetown.. dont get all selective now cause u could use all the friends u can get .. real talk..


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ight luda i will play yo game jo. this and old school cut by the big hommie d.a. smarts chitown origenal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-I1Ygl1Uy4


You know what that dude can ryhme. Nice.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> check em out man they be big in the rosetown.. dont get all selective now cause u could use all the friends u can get .. real talk..


i do NOT want any more friends thanks.
i have enough.
and lots need my help so dont talk bullshit saying i need all the friends i can get "real talk" .
(check the repp and my profile if that makes you happy)
last time i looked 90+.

LUDA.
so good bye if you want to start hassling me


----------



## k-town (Oct 18, 2009)

You got a lot of videos popping LUDA! Good shit!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

k-town said:


> You got a lot of videos popping LUDA! Good shit!


thanks k-town i just wish the dickheads would fuck off with there bull shit.

LUDA.
(disturbin tha peace).

http://islanddefjam.com/artist/home.aspx?artistID=7310


----------



## k-town (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thanks k-town i just wish the dickheads would fuck off with there bull shit.
> 
> LUDA.
> (disturbin tha peace).
> ...


 
Yeah like you tell me you gotta ignore that shit man.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> real famous rapp stars need only apply .
> 
> LUDA.


The best are defined by record sales? Like N Sync and Brittney? I like Luda...He has a nice comedic value.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> The best are defined by record sales? Like N Sync and Brittney? I like Luda...He has a nice comedic value.


 
they are just broke as a joke .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludacris

yes 24 million records sold (latest update).

LUDA.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> they are just broke as a joke .
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludacris
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I thought I read all your comments earlier about opinions being ok. I guess you have to sell albums. I chose who I liked not who sold the most. That's your bar. Ok.

I could reference a ton of other artist with a lot of album sales. Too Short, Digital Underground (you know, wher Pac started) if album sales matter I guess Hammer is the man right? Don't think for a second he's broke. Have you seen the house he's been in for years?

Master P started his label in the Bay then signed that guy named Snoop.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

[email protected] thanx for the bogus rep fool. anytime u wanna freestyle with me let me know cuzz i will eat ur ass up


----------



## sqhschief (Oct 18, 2009)

Best fucking song of all time.

[youtube]E8gHJbuAjRw[/youtube]


----------



## 420passion (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfJOgsOK0NQ

luv this kat. sumthin ya mom can listen to. lol.


----------



## High Time 420 (Oct 18, 2009)

People, do you know this is not the real Ludacris? he is robin banks who got banned for stalking Luda now he is back with almost the same name too.


Soo sad


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh , he's retarded alright......


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

snoop dogg "lay low" (the last meal).

[youtube]ZwUyT1rDiPE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> [email protected] thanx for the bogus rep fool. anytime u wanna freestyle with me let me know cuzz i will eat ur ass up


 
that repp was not me fool as you will see it carries no points.
if i repped you you would know about it and you are the last person i would repp 

LUDA.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8td2apTT7iM


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

Best selling hip-hop album of all time minus "MC Hammer- the hammer don't hurt Em'" and "Outkast- Speakerbox"

"Biggie Smalls- Life after death" *1 album over 10,000,000 copies sold *and it's not hard to see why, he lived and breathed for hip hop smoke it up for the B.I.G. guy..

[youtube]ZYb_8MM1tGQ[/youtube]


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Best selling hip-hop album of all time minus "MC Hammer- the hammer don't hurt Em'" and "Outkast- Speakerbox"
> 
> "Biggie Smalls- Life after death" *1 album over 10,000,000 copies sold *and it's not hard to see why, he lived and breathed for hip hop smoke it up for the B.I.G. guy..
> 
> [youtube]ZYb_8MM1tGQ[/youtube]


this is my favorite song from bigg


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

You know it gangsta shit.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> You know it gangsta shit.


thanks for posting guys.

LUDA.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Dre#Income


----------



## sqhschief (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes Luda I am a dreamer. No he is not robbin banks, just look at the rep for fucks sake.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]ghiei7cUAY4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

Safe LUDA 

[youtube]KdTEeZ1S3VI[/youtube]


----------



## Hollander (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NKczmRketQ


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]MtCM4shOYYM[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]5gWD4g63RNI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

Best cut of this

[youtube]fuySSfqAxSk[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]OtrskgS3WL4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

Great thread.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Great thread.


 
thanks.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxf0TOk0ho0

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

(now posting the links so you can view full size)
*LUDA.*
(thanks all).


50 cent "candy shop" (the massacre).

[youtube]Zxf0TOk0ho0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ojszxd_W7y4

eminem "white america" (the eminem show).

[youtube]Ojszxd_W7y4[/youtube]


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

bone thugs wreaked this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly2DLJ4TmPA


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 18, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> bone thugs wreaked this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly2DLJ4TmPA


yo post it with the vid code between [youtube ] "vid code" [/youtube] 

without the spaces


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 19, 2009)

[youtube]PBgvwO-i6ls[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 19, 2009)

[youtube]f14h7nEOhMo[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 19, 2009)

The birth of gangsta rap 

[youtube]eZqZschnrxM[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 19, 2009)

[youtube]XMSfzdI902g[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 19, 2009)

[youtube]TQgCCg49vv4[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 19, 2009)

[youtube]NM5AnbbXjdY[/youtube]


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 19, 2009)

Someone save me from these 15 year old crackers trying to flow. You all probably live 1000mi from anything hip hop. Yeah, Utah's holding down guys...LOL Same with Colorado. Great, this is the what hip hop has come too.

Wanksters...


----------



## nothingpositive (Oct 19, 2009)

Im not sure if anyone posted these but they're good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzIjPNrg0mE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFjIeesvJ6c


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 19, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> Someone save me from these 15 year old crackers trying to flow. You all probably live 1000mi from anything hip hop. Yeah, Utah's holding down guys...LOL Same with Colorado. Great, this is the what hip hop has come too.
> 
> Wanksters...


 
leave the thread please.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## heavilyblunted (Oct 19, 2009)

CunninLynguists... beautiful girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dupwpHSjADM


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 19, 2009)

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STB6wT81v3w

ice cube "do your thang" (raw footage).

[youtube]STB6wT81v3w[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8wTxVI4AVs

eminem "no apologies" (the re-up)

[youtube]v8wTxVI4AVs[/youtube]


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 20, 2009)

Biggie- Suicidal Thoughts

[youtube]GygEAcFFMVs[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

Cant believe no-ones posted this yet

[youtube]uIWQtSVqufI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

Wish it had never been made tho pac and big had so much to live for 

[youtube]N4HjsZqOaQ0[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

RIP 2pac
RIP Big


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

[youtube]FvSunXmm7b8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

eminem "i never knew" (the marshall mathers L.P).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDBytPpQ5qU

[youtube]VDBytPpQ5qU[/youtube]

eminem "drug ballad" (the marshall mathers L.P).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8ueRQFEZaQ&NR=1

[youtube]Y8ueRQFEZaQ&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3JIJ-KRqF0

eminem "evil deeds" (encore)
[youtube]a3JIJ-KRqF0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FBabcIGQYM

eminem &d12 "1 shot 2 shot" (encore).
[youtube]1FBabcIGQYM[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHOtog4PkTs

eminem "my dads gone crazy" (the eminem show).
[youtube]pHOtog4PkTs[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHJIPO1Mz_8

eminem "under the influence" (the marshall mathers L.P).
[youtube]uHJIPO1Mz_8[/youtube]


----------



## BloodTypeTHC (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvNdV4UGYkY&feature=PlayList&p=83AD4B4E8A41CED1

this is one of the classic favorites of mine.good rap unlike todays garboo.only rappers doing it today is jay z.besides him there all bubble gum pop stars




heres another beatie boy classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7REpJlMfLo&feature=PlayList&p=83AD4B4E8A41CED1&index=3


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6S7dAsIzIU

2pac "all eyez on me" (all eyez on me)
[youtube]W6S7dAsIzIU[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DamWU0dAWCE

2pac "ballad of a dead soulja" (untill the end of time disc 1).
[youtube]DamWU0dAWCE[/youtube]


----------



## JeffTrash (Oct 20, 2009)

myspace.com/gimmick12345

This is me when i was into rap 2 years ago.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2hsKWvmCtQ

young buck "the clean up man" (buck the world).
[youtube]w2hsKWvmCtQ[/youtube]

twista "sunshine" (kamikaze).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcormVh9G0I

[youtube]dcormVh9G0I[/youtube]


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

JeffTrash said:


> myspace.com/gimmick12345
> 
> This is me when i was into rap 2 years ago.


You logged in the day before you posted this LOL
Clearly that wasn't you two years ago


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxeWHQAOIHE

twista "higher" (kamikaze).
[youtube]QxeWHQAOIHE[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nach Scratch 4 life!!! No one got skills like this guy, not in ANY language!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pKiBn5PWpxw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pKiBn5PWpxw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 20, 2009)

I forgot about this one, check it. This is for ALL my smokers.
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o5gkNTZCa00&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o5gkNTZCa00&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Edit: What's with all the Eminem and 2pac mainstream shit? Bleh! Over rated, c'mon kids, I know you got something better, something more underground. No more mainstream!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

In the year 2000, _The Marshall Mathers LP_ by Eminem sold over ten million copies in the United States and was the fastest selling album of all time[32] Nelly's debut LP, _Country Grammar_, sold over six million copies. The United States also saw the success of alternative hip hop in the form of moderately popular performers like The Roots, Dilated Peoples, Gnarls Barkley and Mos Def, who achieved unheard-of success for their field.
Southern hip hop in the 2000s gave birth to crunk music. Hip hop influences also found their way increasingly into mainstream pop during this period.
Popular hip hop artists during the 2000s included:
*West Coast*: B-Real, Blu, The Coup, Crooked I, Del tha Funkee Homosapien, DJ Quik, Guerilla Black, The Game, Hieroglyphics, Ice Cube, Jurassic 5, Kurupt, Kottonmouth Kings, Madlib, MURS, Westside Connection, Xzibit, Zion I, Dilated Peoples, Snoop Dogg, People Under The Stairs, Common Market (band), Ugly Duckling (hip hop group), The Grouch (rapper), Jake One
*Dirty South*: Bobby Ray, Chamillionaire, Three 6 Mafia (DJ Paul, Lord Infamous, Juicy J), Hurricane Chris, UGK (Pimp C, Bun B), Paul Wall, Young Buck, Pitbull, Trick Daddy, Rick Ross, Big Tymers (Birdman, Mannie Fresh), Hot Boys, Lil Wayne, Juvenile, Lil Boosie, Webbie, Little Brother, David Banner, Young Jeezy, Gucci Mane, OutKast, Ludacris, T.I., Lil Jon, Ying Yang Twins, Pastor Troy, Jermaine Dupri, Soulja Boy Tell 'Em, Scarface, 8Ball & MJG, South Park Mexican, Big Moe, Z-Ro, Lil' Flip, Mike Jones, The-Dream, Lil Scrappy, Unk, DJ Khaled, Gorilla Zoe, Yung Joc, Dead Prez, Gnarls Barkley
*Midwest*: Black Milk, Insane Clown Posse, Esham, Slum Village, Eminem, Proof, Kon Artis, Royce da 5'9", Kanye West, Twista, Lupe Fiasco, Bone Thugs-n-Harmony, Tech N9ne, Brother Ali, Chingy, Nelly, Jibbs, J-Kwon, Huey, J Dilla, Trick-Trick, Guilty Simpson, Kid Cudi, Yung Berg, Slug (rapper), P.O.S., Capeable Beats
*East Coast*: Charles Hamilton, Talib Kweli, MF Doom, Immortal Technique, Memphis Bleek, Cassidy, Swizz Beatz, Cam'ron, Jadakiss, Wu-Tang Clan (RZA, GZA, Method Man, Raekwon, Ghostface Killah, Inspectah Deck, U-God, Masta Killa, Cappadonna, Ol' Dirty Bastard), DMX, Nas, G-Unit, Lloyd Banks, 50 Cent, Jim Jones, Styles P, Big Pun, Fat Joe, Busta Rhymes, Mims, Mobb Deep, Mos Def, The Roots, Ja Rule, Jay-Z, Aesop Rock, Kool Keith, Edo G, MF Grimm, El-P, KRS-One, De La Soul, Gang Starr, Buckshot (rapper)


----------



## JeffTrash (Oct 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You logged in the day before you posted this LOL
> Clearly that wasn't you two years ago


Dude i log into it all the time still. I haven't made another rap song for about 2 years is what im saying. Its totally me. Same with myspace.com/jefftrash and myspace.com/grimmviolence They are all me. I got more to if you would like kiss-ass


----------



## JeffTrash (Oct 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You logged in the day before you posted this LOL
> Clearly that wasn't you two years ago


P.s. I will put my original myspace as the number one friend on there if that clears things up. Why would i lie?


----------



## JeffTrash (Oct 20, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1W21fpFagE
> 
> [youtube]V1W21fpFagE[/youtube]


Yeah dude, thats one of the sickest videos ever

other than this one. (if it hasn't been posted yet)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x5Olen_1co


----------



## JeffTrash (Oct 20, 2009)

i think that worked


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

50 cent "candy shop" (the massacre).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxf0TOk0ho0

[youtube]Zxf0TOk0ho0[/youtube]


----------



## trulojik (Oct 20, 2009)

www.myspace.com/riotfieldlivin


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

50 cent "in the club" (get rich or die trying).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPyXJewz3nE

[youtube]VPyXJewz3nE[/youtube]


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet, but either way, here it is!

[youtube]jytxkJUM_7U[/youtube]

Doom nominated for the best rolled L's
And they wonder how he dealt with stress so well.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]3O8lhF3BU-s[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEi7eBK2O40

213 "twist your body" (the hard way).
[youtube]EEi7eBK2O40[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

ice cube "got my locs on" (raw footage).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnztIAgbuRw
[youtube]GnztIAgbuRw[/youtube]


----------



## calas (Oct 21, 2009)

i always listen to this after a good smoke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99iG4HoO1c


----------



## calas (Oct 21, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C99iG4HoO1c&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C99iG4HoO1c&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99iG4HoO1c

[youtube]C99iG4HoO1c[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TUhx2wX0M

snoop dogg "gin and juice" (doggystyle).
[youtube]o6TUhx2wX0M[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM4jmjhYH_I

snoop dogg "tha shiznit" (doggystyle).
[youtube]qM4jmjhYH_I[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJaVoKpHwd0&feature=related

snoop dogg "serial killer" (doggystyle).
[youtube]BJaVoKpHwd0&feature[/youtube]

snoop dogg "wrong idea" (tha last meal).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TLIVstm6rE

[youtube]4TLIVstm6rE[/youtube]


----------



## Fooly (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmLdQIYf4WY&feature=fvw

Gotta break it down old school for a minute


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 21, 2009)

The Roots - You got me... this is REAL music. Let me say this again, no more mainstream please! No Snoop, No Cube, No Eminem, no 2Pac, etc... please.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rhCDoiwNWks&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rhCDoiwNWks&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> The Roots - You got me... this is REAL music. Let me say this again, no more mainstream please! No Snoop, No Cube, No Eminem, no 2Pac, etc... please.


There you go bro

[youtube]YVKue7c7Sro[/youtube]

[youtube]h4UqMyldS7Q[/youtube]

[youtube]RdX79pwyBII[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> There you go bro
> 
> [youtube]YVKue7c7Sro[/youtube]
> 
> ...


what a waste of 10 seconds of my life, the good thing is that no one will even watch your post. Too many bullshit videos of the same ol' shit. Gimme variety if you want my attention 

Edit: or anyone else's attention for that matter


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 21, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> what a waste of 10 seconds of my life, the good thing is that no one will even watch your post. Too many bullshit videos of the same ol' shit. Gimme variety if you want my attention
> 
> Edit: or anyone else's attention for that matter


While I feel your spirit is a little negative. I definitely agree.

Too much shit I've heard before. There are a million talented MCs, please stop rubbing the same half dozen in my face.

[youtube]AAGWGNqiXJE[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 21, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> While I feel your spirit is a little negative. I definitely agree.
> 
> Too much shit I've heard before. There are a million talented MCs, please stop rubbing the same half dozen in my face.
> 
> [youtube]AAGWGNqiXJE[/youtube]


I'm not trying to be negative bro. as I posted a few times already including on page 22, I specified "no more mainstream please", I also said no more Cube, Pac, Eminem, Snoop, etc... and what does the last guy do? He rubs it in by posting what I asked to please not be posted. I guess my feelings are justified and you are more than welcome to search this thread for my posts to understand where I'm coming from


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> I'm not trying to be negative bro. as I posted a few times already including on page 22, I specified "no more mainstream please", I also said no more Cube, Pac, Eminem, Snoop, etc... and what does the last guy do? He rubs it in by posting what I asked to please not be posted. I guess my feelings are justified and you are more than welcome to search this thread for my posts to understand where I'm coming from


Hey buddy did you make this thread? No you did not, don't be telling people what they can and cannot post, the op is the only person that really has a say in it and you are not that person. You sure as shit sounded like you were trying to be negative, sorry we didn't listen to some random person saying what HE wants to hear
that is like me going into your journal and saying I am sick of seeing pics of your plants, I wanna see other peoples


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 21, 2009)

Xeno420...this is not your thread.


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Xeno420...this is not your thread.


I know it's not but it's my prerogative to say what I want to say. Don't like it? That's too bad isn't it? Is it really bugging you? Float on then...


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> I know it's not but it's my prerogative to say what I want to say. Don't like it? That's too bad isn't it? Is it really bugging you? Float on then...


If you don't want to listen to the stuff then go to another thread.
You have no say, none whatsoever, in what is posted in this thread and no it is not your prerogative to say anything about it.
Go to youtube if you want to listen to whatever you like

Now back to the thread. I wanna hear some ice cube, snoop dogg, tupac, and eminem


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> I know it's not but it's my prerogative to eat a dick


 ______________


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 21, 2009)

Moving right along....
here are my grows, with some nice tracks IMO.
[youtube]XzD9pRXhvxI[/youtube]
[youtube]rA0FdJN1vHg[/youtube]
[youtube]7gB_KwaIHEk[/youtube]
[youtube]Iw2-z_kRj4w[/youtube]
[youtube]xOpO-0wu0Cc[/youtube]
[youtube]YsoIzD8mYQI[/youtube]
[youtube]Tjsghl9CrPk[/youtube]
[youtube]qXiCIYr0YHQ[/youtube]
[youtube]G4mpTbQ9mc0[/youtube]
[youtube]XQ6G1VvMbE4[/youtube]
[youtube]sfhNw3qakW8[/youtube]
[youtube]OPkaXhjwbw0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

snoop dogg "set it off" (the last meal).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRQgPc_VU7w

[youtube]kRQgPc_VU7w[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

ludacris "stand up" (chicken and beer).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9rzLZWwGUs

[youtube]P9rzLZWwGUs[/youtube]


----------



## McFunk (Oct 21, 2009)

Funky Funky Funky!

Not sure how to embed the video here, but here's a link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeb6joKc-IA


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

ludacris "money maker" (release therapy).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uunSnYz3t4

[youtube]5uunSnYz3t4[/youtube]


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]aEAEiry-Yo0[/youtube]
[youtube]MhgyJpqwbKY[/youtube]
[youtube]9eRhUCmSmlI[/youtube]
[youtube]4Hk9r1hDa7Y[/youtube]
[youtube]QMQMw09z5JE[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Moving right along....
> here are my grows, with some nice tracks IMO.
> [youtube]XzD9pRXhvxI[/youtube]
> [youtube]rA0FdJN1vHg[/youtube]
> ...


 Sweet grows shity music


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]AJR62vsAg-0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

*if you dont like the music or have nothing positive to say or post then.*

*LEAVE THE THREAD PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*i am sure you would not like me to come in to your threads/posts and start fighting with you so dont do it here.*

*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]xyaPTpWWRcY[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Oct 21, 2009)

ok sorry. This is really rap I sware


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OH0wlkfbc


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]UrxudXrcckA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

stupid said:


> ok sorry. This is really rap I sware
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OH0wlkfbc


 
ok can we now keep the peace.

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]3vN-4Xwy-Cw[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]41P8C5mSOas[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]VrZ8Kj-Ban4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]q_F4fBSq5Cs[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]ZhrpggbhR_g[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]KRRIMioAeVQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

fuck me "straight up G" i am still catching up.
(thanks for the good vids).

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]XoRQXtArMes[/youtube]


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 21, 2009)

JADAKISS

The only real rapper still in the game. Top 5 Dead or Alive

40 Bars of Terror

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylT1MjLHF4Q



Jada's Got a Gun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0avEhOPNd-4


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mobb Deep
One of the greatest groups over.
Hell on Earth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbNJcF0H8b4

Killaz Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CAzg_5Zb_E


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> fuck me "straight up G" i am still catching up.
> (thanks for the good vids).
> 
> LUDA.


Safe LUDA, smoking hash and sativa dom thru a pipe, great thread 8P


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]6rXI0Kuu594[/youtube]


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 21, 2009)

The Notorious B.I.G.
One of the greatest ever

Everyday struggle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rogvlB2SP4k

10 Crack Commandments
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyWTJWrH1aI

Last Day(with L.O.X.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNshvDRBGN0


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]HpzzUgYCgNA[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]s45t4dpzDS4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]Iza-cMc2plw[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]qv8iDMz2tcg[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]4_MCBR_e4ZI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]KZJ-TXpBKCU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]wk4ftn4PArg[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]_lb0HImG_MU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 21, 2009)

LUDABRIS said:


> Or this one for you chris.


I've found what you've been looking for


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GYdk7fKNc

[youtube]k_GYdk7fKNc[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqj3tSVsWO4

[youtube]Hqj3tSVsWO4[/youtube]


----------



## odin92681 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here you go... Immortal Tech

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fwXkxxNYhk

[youtube]9fwXkxxNYhk[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f73j2iafhyE

eminem "insane" (relapse)
[youtube]f73j2iafhyE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

eminem "shady is back" (relapse).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seU6yTIqLuc

[youtube]seU6yTIqLuc[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

eminem "3 A.M" (relapse).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMrBcVx33Ek&feature=related

[youtube]TMrBcVx33Ek&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

eminem "rain man" (encore).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acl1NHfg5jc

[youtube]Acl1NHfg5jc[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P7DEJb_OM4

kanye west "diamonds are forever" (late registration).
[youtube]1P7DEJb_OM4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 22, 2009)

Some of Pac's best work, it could have been different..


[youtube]0R-xnaHQhEQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mulltie (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh2TJ2DAy_o


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 22, 2009)

Smoke it up for the motherfuckin 213.

[youtube]3KSI4MREkV4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 22, 2009)

[youtube]WrXQtE0wl8A[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 22, 2009)

[youtube]IBLrQMHgUA4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 22, 2009)

[youtube]2-1xd4-cbPM[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

eminem "cum on everybody" (the slim shady LP).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zV37qOlOzY

[youtube]_zV37qOlOzY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

eminem "i am a soldier" (the eminem show).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDDzGmImZRU

[youtube]PDDzGmImZRU[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

tony yayo "homiside" (thoughts of a predicate felon).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw6BblvKCGw

[youtube]yw6BblvKCGw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

tony yayo "drama setter" (thoughts of a predicate felon).



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw5lCFRD4ds&NR=1

[youtube]yw5lCFRD4ds&NR[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrMp_6V8Ga0

[youtube]FrMp_6V8Ga0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

[youtube]Yz-sEVsrDy4&feature[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz-sEVsrDy4&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz-sEVsrDy4&feature=fvw


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfRN7d4VEBE

[youtube]LfRN7d4VEBE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmfUcH0mLJA&NR=1

[youtube]QmfUcH0mLJA&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb2LKGLOAzw&feature=related

[youtube]Gb2LKGLOAzw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

eminem "girls"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdgQlzbEtRI&feature=related

[youtube]pdgQlzbEtRI&reature[/youtube]


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 22, 2009)

What up Luda, I have shifted over to your thread 

My comp is a POS so i cant even find any good vids to post here but a can tell u my fav arteest and such. Atmosphere is by far my fav to listen to when i listen to rap, I really like their song guns and cigarettes pretty much all their shit is good tho. So if u haven't yet check em out


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCG8rRojjqw

eminem "bagpipes from baghdad" (relapse)

[youtube]mCG8rRojjqw[/youtube]


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 22, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thank you very much for joining a positive post with some real good things on here if you like rap this is the site for you and i hope you enjoy the videos and not all rap is gangster there is a wide mix of funny rap/gangster rap/serious rap/old school/new stuff and some nice chicks in the videos.
> thanks again for visiting the site.
> i hope you can view the videos ???.
> (why cant you post videos ??).
> ...


My comp is mad old So it wont play videos they just skip like crazy. I can watch em on my phone tho lol. I aint the hugest rap fan I really like heavy metal, but i listen to everything rap, rock, metal, jazz, blues, techno, classical. When it comes to rap i listen to alot of the older stuff it seems they had more fun with it back in the day and rap meant more to them then just makin money, back then it was about the music.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> My comp is mad old So it wont play videos they just skip like crazy. I can watch em on my phone tho lol. I aint the hugest rap fan I really like heavy metal, but i listen to everything rap, rock, metal, jazz, blues, techno, classical. When it comes to rap i listen to alot of the older stuff it seems they had more fun with it back in the day and rap meant more to them then just makin money, back then it was about the music.


i also love all different kinds of music from A to Z.
and now rap is all still all about the music and always will be and the bigger it gets the more money everyone makes. the rap game is a battle that generates billions of dollars all around the world making things better.
(i am going back to topic).

LUDA.


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 22, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i also love all different kinds of music from A to Z.
> and now rap is all still all about the music and always will be and the bigger it gets the more money everyone makes. the rap game is a battle that generates billions of dollars all around the world making things better.
> (i am going back to topic).
> 
> LUDA.


I guess thats right, they must still be bout the music if theyre doin it for their job.  I wouldnt mind making millions with the music i create, but as soon as i do I'm sure i'll have a large following of people telling me i sold out.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

In the year 2000, _The Marshall Mathers LP_ by Eminem sold over ten million copies in the United States and was the fastest selling album of all time[32] Nelly's debut LP, _Country Grammar_, sold over six million copies. The United States also saw the success of alternative hip hop in the form of moderately popular performers like The Roots, Dilated Peoples, Gnarls Barkley and Mos Def, who achieved unheard-of success for their field.
Southern hip hop in the 2000s gave birth to crunk music. Hip hop influences also found their way increasingly into mainstream pop during this period.
Popular hip hop artists during the 2000s included:
*West Coast*: B-Real, Blu, The Coup, Crooked I, Del tha Funkee Homosapien, DJ Quik, Guerilla Black, The Game, Hieroglyphics, Ice Cube, Jurassic 5, Kurupt, Kottonmouth Kings, Madlib, MURS, Westside Connection, Xzibit, Zion I, Dilated Peoples, Snoop Dogg, People Under The Stairs, Common Market (band), Ugly Duckling (hip hop group), The Grouch (rapper), Jake One
*Dirty South*: Bobby Ray, Chamillionaire, Three 6 Mafia (DJ Paul, Lord Infamous, Juicy J), Hurricane Chris, UGK (Pimp C, Bun B), Paul Wall, Young Buck, Pitbull, Trick Daddy, Rick Ross, Big Tymers (Birdman, Mannie Fresh), Hot Boys, Lil Wayne, Juvenile, Lil Boosie, Webbie, Little Brother, David Banner, Young Jeezy, Gucci Mane, OutKast, *Ludacris*, T.I., Lil Jon, Ying Yang Twins, Pastor Troy, Jermaine Dupri, Soulja Boy Tell 'Em, Scarface, 8Ball & MJG, South Park Mexican, Big Moe, Z-Ro, Lil' Flip, Mike Jones, The-Dream, Lil Scrappy, Unk, DJ Khaled, Gorilla Zoe, Yung Joc, Dead Prez, Gnarls Barkley
*Midwest*: Common, Black Milk, Insane Clown Posse, Esham, Slum Village, Eminem, Proof, Kon Artis, Royce da 5'9", Kanye West, Twista, Lupe Fiasco, Bone Thugs-n-Harmony, Tech N9ne, Brother Ali, Chingy, Nelly, Jibbs, J-Kwon, Huey, J Dilla, Trick-Trick, Guilty Simpson, Kid Cudi, Yung Berg, Slug (rapper), P.O.S., Capeable Beats
*East Coast*: Charles Hamilton, Talib Kweli, MF Doom, Immortal Technique, Memphis Bleek, Cassidy, Swizz Beatz, Cam'ron, Jadakiss, Wu-Tang Clan (RZA, GZA, Method Man, Raekwon, Ghostface Killah, Inspectah Deck, U-God, Masta Killa, Cappadonna, Ol' Dirty Bastard), DMX, Nas, Lloyd Banks, 50 Cent, Jim Jones, Styles P, Big Pun, Fat Joe, Busta Rhymes, Mims, Mobb Deep, Mos Def, The Roots, Ja Rule, Jay-Z, Aesop Rock, Kool Keith, Edo G, MF Grimm, El-P, KRS-One, De La Soul, Gang Starr, Buckshot (rapper)
*[edit] World and national music*

Some countries, like Tanzania, maintained popular acts of their own in the early 2000s, though many others produced few homegrown stars, instead following American trends. Scandinavian, especially Danish and Swedish, performers became well known outside of their country, while hip hop continued its spread into new regions, including Russia, Japan, Philippines, Canada, China, Korea, India and especially Vietnam.
In Germany and France, gangsta rap has become popular among youths who like the violent and aggressive lyrics.[33] Some German rappers openly or comically flirt with Nazism, Bushido (born Anis Mohamed Youssef Ferchichi) raps "Salutiert, steht stramm, Ich bin der Leader wie A" (Salute, stand to attention, I am the leader like 'A') and Fler had a hit with the record _Neue Deutsche Welle_ (New German Wave) complete with the title written in Third Reich style Gothic print and advertised with an Adolf Hitler quote.[34] These references also spawned great controversy in Germany.[35][36]
The album "Babel (33 guests in 33 languages)" is one of the most comprehensive products in world hip-hop in the recent years. Over 30 rappers appear on the material using his own mother tongue.[37]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> What up Luda, I have shifted over to your thread
> 
> My comp is a POS so i cant even find any good vids to post here but a can tell u my fav arteest and such. Atmosphere is by far my fav to listen to when i listen to rap, I really like their song guns and cigarettes pretty much all their shit is good tho. So if u haven't yet check em out


What do you think? [all]

New age/Alt rap at a guess? 

[youtube]gbEwHJX95QE[/youtube]


----------



## Mulltie (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWT_9hl0vfc&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWT_9hl0vfc&feature=related


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STB6wT81v3w

[youtube]STB6wT81v3w[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

East side all dayyy lyrical genius

[youtube]HykpDylJkTc[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]dmkSh9K9l8Q[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]HKHeSIZ_ytA[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

GTA music LOL, Originator 

[youtube]O4o8TeqKhgY[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]QND7Ku9Ww4E[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]5gwtCEtnm6g[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]YIhxgeki3BQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

Heavy shit, anarchist rap

[youtube]qggxTtnKTMo[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]Igt-jW4e8ts[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]ehmfY9QjK1s[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]6VgSK3tdfqE[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]sHruBvYs1oo[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]4j_cOsgRY7w[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]EVm7Smq-T0c[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]ca5PZ8ispMY[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

[youtube]OIvzAfJim6Y[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

holy shit "G" i need to put in some work .
i am going to have to dig out my whole collection on this one 

thanks.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUspb0gFprI&feature=rec-LGOUT-farside_rev-rn-HM

[youtube]jUspb0gFprI&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IB21pwbMMk

[youtube]1IB21pwbMMk[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehqnfn0LHHs

[youtube]ehqnfn0LHHs[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jXgA6w9uq0

[youtube]2jXgA6w9uq0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUXOdY0LxFA&NR=1

[youtube]dUXOdY0LxFA&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqeBuCc5TBQ

[youtube]GqeBuCc5TBQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

More G funk

[youtube]DLPZvwuYQcg[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]kFxoJeKg9AQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]Z07n36MLJcE[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]DGk9ATV3FTY[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]6uV2ckC0i_E[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]oi-7fDtCX0o[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]9dWHgunKW1E[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]FoSlDXaCpGY[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]0T4l0bthTnY[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]bkMC2yCnnWg[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]cufAvrEtuuU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]yxEbMch_Lfw[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]C72XLEeFaFU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]UXsX4SLi4o4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]DPk8E8xUttQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

EDIT: I'll be glad when you dead

[youtube]iKxVhMXU5rk[/youtube]


----------



## Antny420 (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]DujH8ZmeYUo[/youtube]

[youtube]MiSKFMq1gOo[/youtube]


----------



## Antny420 (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]RirHS1EsiAE[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]R9SE9U1blAI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]88uta_L1oK0[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]BWEIbXmI5Wo[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]HV9gHscgEwE[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]UG0lY7kaMxk[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]OVI1ApXImLc[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]6g9Cxmtlr1A[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]XDKS2O0eMAw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_AdJyHQ1Hs

[youtube]6_AdJyHQ1Hs[/youtube]


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]L0GS1krknFs[/youtube]
[youtube]rlJAd12sJlg[/youtube]
[youtube]qeKEHMO_LUw[/youtube]
[youtube]fM6ZWJBeWaE[/youtube]
[youtube]0a94yfb3QK0[/youtube]


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 24, 2009)

and whats with all the game shit hes a cryin pussy
and its explained here
[youtube]MU7VON55nWI[/youtube]
[youtube]85Vv_zC_cZI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah alright then, New Jersey Devil is a badman. G-UNOT

[youtube]KQJUMphLMfA[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

Example:

[youtube]UrxudXrcckA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9kXPjXRbjw

[youtube]J9kXPjXRbjw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdc40ChHXqA

[youtube]sdc40ChHXqA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcBF6rTsVs8

[youtube]kcBF6rTsVs8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=othZ0WmCYLI

[youtube]othZ0WmCYLI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGcWx6bj0YI&feature=geosearch

[youtube]AGcWx6bj0YI&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxkvq3B1oaM

[youtube]nxkvq3B1oaM[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lTZOp5LUBc&NR=1

[youtube]6lTZOp5LUBc&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjgQO725aNM&feature=related

[youtube]qjgQO725aNM&feature[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 24, 2009)

wow and ludacris dominates his thread about commercial rap with an iron fist. lol


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVizJV3aqeQ

[youtube]YVizJV3aqeQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL-iNnmVxUc

[youtube]CL-iNnmVxUc[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> wow and ludacris dominates his thread about commercial rap with an iron fist. lol


The other day you said you liked LUDA, now your ripping on him..


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

UK hip-hop if I hadn't posted it you would'nt have seen it!

Click it..

[youtube]pj43UDpGNi0[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

[youtube]UDKbHJob8v4[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> wow and ludacris dominates his thread about commercial rap with an iron fist. lol


sure does chi.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWKrDGm5dog&feature=channel

[youtube]RWKrDGm5dog&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> The other day you said you liked LUDA, now your ripping on him..


buck em mate.
nobody can ripp on me.

LUDA.
(disturbing the peace).


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PVKJAUuJbE

[youtube]2PVKJAUuJbE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqSHmisgyHE

[youtube]GqSHmisgyHE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbYU5oIs5rw

[youtube]wbYU5oIs5rw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Ep9vDaavo

[youtube]z5Ep9vDaavo[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL8i5gcBjGM

[youtube]OL8i5gcBjGM[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36OY_bZRmk&feature=PlayList&p=5D4D273D4645B928&index=0

[youtube]P36OY_bZRmk&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os_qcilue0s

[youtube]Os_qcilue0s[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC1C6NADRHo

[youtube]PC1C6NADRHo[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAfXkqKLFEY

[youtube]RAfXkqKLFEY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rDC4GxDQOc

[youtube]4rDC4GxDQOc[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWzlD7Lc6w8

[youtube]gWzlD7Lc6w8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1ZL6tdfVic&feature=related

[youtube]A1ZL6tdfVic&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDOP91zFMlI

[youtube]tDOP91zFMlI[/youtube]


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUZyJv-pDUY&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 26, 2009)

hahaa
50 cent fired tHE GAME
on live television
look around for 50 cents behind the music
"game you know im a bussiness man and a bussiness mans gotta do what a bussiness mans gotta do...,
Game,Your Fired"


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> hahaa
> 50 cent fired tHE GAME
> on live television
> look around for 50 cents behind the music
> ...


i know all about that dispute but i love both 50 and the game.
they are connected in some way with other artists and tracks.
its all good.

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

This is all I have liked of 50, *and *this was originally a Game beat taken from his 2005 album "The Documentry" and remixed for "The Massacare".

[youtube]9HtN5yf8_DI[/youtube]

[youtube]_aWeZosFoU0[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

IMHO todays rap is not yesterdays rap.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> hahaa
> 50 cent fired tHE GAME
> on live television
> look around for 50 cents behind the music
> ...


That was a publicity stunt.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> That was a publicity stunt.


the game is better in my opinion and fiddy has a new name over here.
50% but he is still good and i am going to see his film when its out on friday.
looks good and i wonder if its better than ludas.
*The Game*

Main article: G-Unit vs. The Game feud
50 Cent began a feud with The Game, with whom he was close before The Game released his debut album _The Documentary_. After its release, 50 Cent felt The Game was disloyal for saying he did not want to participate in G-Unit's feuds with other rappers and even wanting to work with artists they were feuding with. He also claimed that he wrote six songs on the album and was not receiving proper credit for his work, which The Game denied.[84]






"Not Rich, Still Lyin'"






A track in which he takes aim at The Game._Problems listening to this file? See media help._
50 Cent later dismissed The Game from G-Unit on Hot 97 radio. After the announcement, The Game, who was a guest earlier in the evening, attempted to enter the building with his entourage. After being denied entry, one of his associates was shot in the leg during a confrontation with a group of men leaving the building.[85][86] When the situation escalated, both rappers held a press conference to announce their reconciliation.[87] Fans had mixed feelings as to whether the rappers created a publicity stunt to boost the sales of the albums they had just released.[88] Nevertheless, even after the situation deflated,[89] G-Unit criticized The Game's street credibility. The group denounced The Game and announced that they will not be featured on his albums. During a Summer Jam performance, The Game launched a boycott of G-Unit called "G-Unot".[90]
After the Summer Jam performance, The Game released a track, "300 Bars and Runnin'", which addresses 50 Cent and G-Unit.[91] He continued his attacks in a _Stop Snitchin, Stop Lyin'_ DVD. After numerous songs aimed at G-Unit, 50 Cent responded to The Game's rebuttals on mixtapes. One track, "Not Rich, Still Lyin'", imitates The Game, attacks his credibility, and mentions his feud with his brother, Big Fase 100.[92]
The Game also released mixtape covers parodying the group. After he displayed pictures of G-Unit dressed up as the Village People, 50 Cent posted a cover of The Game's head on the body of a male stripper for "Hate It or Love It (G-Unit Radio Part 21)" mixtape.[93] Although he was signed to Aftermath Entertainment, The Game left the label and signed with Geffen Records to terminate his contractual obligations with G-Unit.[94] G-Unit artist Spider Loc and The Game had also began taking shots at each other. In February 2007, The Game and Young Buck got into a non-physical altercation at a club, during the NBA All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas.
In July 2009, The Game stated the beef was squashed with help from Michael Jackson and Diddy.[95], and he apologized for his actions during the beef.[96] Tony Yayo said that neither 50 Cent or G-Unit would accept his apology.[97] Since then, The Game continued his old "G-Unot" ways at live concerts. It is speculated that 50 Cent will release a diss song on _Before I Self Destruct_ targeting The Game and Young Buck.[98]

*THE GAME*
*Major label debut*

The Game was originally signed as an artist on Aftermath Entertainment, but Interscope Records CEO Jimmy Iovine and Dr. Dre decided to have The Game also work with 50 Cent and G-Unit. The arrangement was to help build a growing buzz around The Game which would also fuel interest in G-Unit. Since then, he made numerous cameo appearances in music videos by 50 Cent, Lloyd Banks, Young Buck, and Fabolous, first appearing on the music video of "In da Club", dancing with a girl. His first single "Westside Story" was released in 2004.
 
At the 2007 Hip Hop Jam festival in the Czech Republic


The original title of the album was _Nigga Wit' An Attitude Volume 1_ (as heard in the lyrics to "Dreams"), but an injunction filed at the request of Eazy-E's widow prevented him from using N.W.A.'s name in the album title. Dr. Dre and 50 Cent were executive producers on The Game's major label debut album, _The Documentary_, which spawned the hit singles "How We Do" and "Hate It or Love It" (the latter receiving two Grammy nominations).[23] The album debuted at number one on the _Billboard_ 200 and was the tenth best selling album of 2005 in the United States.[24] It also debuted at number seven in the United Kingdom and sold over five million copies worldwide.[25]
Lil Eazy-E, a young rapper and son of rapper Eazy-E, entered a feud with The Game. The two used to be close associates and even recorded music together. Lil' Eazy-E has since directed numerous diss songs targeting the rapper and expressed his anger over what he felt was The Game misusing his father's name. The Game responded by claiming that Lil' Eazy-E was trying to establish himself off the success he had made since releasing _The Documentary_.[26] The Game responded on "120 Bars" where he claimed that Lil' Eazy-E does not write his own lyrics.[27] However, The Game states on the same track that he would rather not feud with Lil' Eazy-E due to the deep respect he feels for his father. Lil' Eazy-E later responded with "They Know Me". On October 30, 2006, The Game went on KDAY and said that he and Lil' Eazy-E have ended their feud.
Dr. Dre's nemesis Suge Knight had an ongoing feud with The Game stemming from when Yukmouth claimed that The Game had been slapped by Suge Knight. The Game responded on his website, saying that if Suge Knight had ever touched him, he would be "six feet under".[_citation needed_] After the 2005 _BET Awards_, associates of Death Row had their invitations to a party hosted by Ciara rescinded. Supposedly, a member of Death Row tried to steal The Game's chain. The Game stated on his Black Wall Street website that he dislikes Suge Knight because of "the lives he has endangered". In Miami for the 2005 _MTV Video Music Awards_, Suge Knight was shot and wounded at Kanye West's party by an unknown gunman.[28] The Game vigorously denied involvement in the shooting, but the incident renewed efforts to pacify hip hop feuds and The Game has consequently been discouraged from attending certain events in hopes of averting retaliation.[29] Later, The Game and various representatives of California's rap cliques formed a West Coast "peace treaty" to end many rivalries between West Coast rappers.[30] Although Suge Knight did not attend, he and The Game declared their feud over.[_citation needed_]
*Feud with G-Unit*

Main article: G-Unit vs. The Game feud
In early 2005, The Game began a feud (or "beef") with G-Unit. Even before The Game's first album was released and their feud became public, there was tension between The Game and 50 Cent.[31] Soon after _The Documentary'_s release, 50 Cent felt that the rapper's actions in the strip club and not partnering with 50 Cent to make diss songs to Fat Joe and Jadakiss after the New York song written by Ja Rule were wrong and then booted The Game out of G-unit.
50 Cent also claimed that he was not getting his proper credit for the creation of the album and he claimed that he wrote six of the songs, which The Game denied. During that dispute, a member of The Game's entourage was shot after a confrontation at the Hot 97 studio in New York City.[32] After the situation between them escalated, 50 Cent and The Game held a press conference to announce their reconciliation.[33] Fans had mixed feelings as to whether the rappers created a publicity stunt to boost the sales of the two albums the pair had just released.[32] Nevertheless, even after the situation had apparently deflated,[34] G-Unit continued to feud with The Game, denouncing his street credibility in the media and claimed that without their support, he will not score a hit from his second album. The Game responded during a performance at Summer Jam and launched a boycott of G-Unit called "G-Unot".[35]
After the performance at Summer Jam, The Game responded with "300 Bars and Runnin'", an extended "diss" aimed at G-Unit as well as members of Roc-A-Fella Records on the mixtape _You Know What It Is Vol. 3_. 50 Cent responded through his "Piggy Bank" music video, which features The Game as a Mr. Potato Head doll and also parodies other rivals.[36] Since then both groups continued to attack each other. The Game released two more mixtapes, _Ghost Unit_ and a mixtape/DVD called _Stop Snitchin, Stop Lyin_.
50 Cent's rebuttal was "Not Rich, Still Lyin'" where he mocks The Game.[37] In addition, G-Unit started to respond on numerous mixtapes and new G-Unit member Spider Loc began dissing The Game. The Game responded with "240 Bars (Spider Joke)",[37] a song mainly aimed at Spider Loc, but also addressing Tony Yayo and rap group M.O.P.,[37] and on the song "The Funeral 100 Bars".
In October 2006, The Game extended a peace treaty to 50 Cent, which was not immediately replied to.[38] However, a couple days later on Power 106, he stated that the treaty was only offered for one day.[39] On The Game's album _Doctor's Advocate_, he says the feud is over on a few of the songs. The feud seemed to have gained steam after Tony Yayo allegedly slapped the fourteen year old son of Czar Entertainment CEO Jimmy Rosemond. The Game responded with "Body Bags" on _You Know What It Is Vol. 4_.[40] Since Young Buck was dismissed from G-Unit by 50 Cent, there has been interviews from both The Game and Young Buck stating they never had a problem with each other. In an interview Young Buck said he was aware of The Game's support and that Lloyd Banks and Tony Yayo did not reach out to him.[41]
In the song Better on the Other Side, The Game says Michael Jackson and Diddy helped squash the beef.
*Label change*

Due to his disputes with 50 Cent, The Game left Aftermath Entertainment and signed with Geffen Records (another label under Universal Music Group's Interscope-Geffen-A&M division) to terminate his contractual obligations with G-Unit in the summer of 2006. The rapper's second album _Doctor's Advocate_ was released on November 14, 2006. This album was set out by The Game to prove that he is able to make good music and be a successful artist without the help of Dr. Dre or 50 Cent. He is also working on getting his own label, The Black Wall Street Records, signed to a distribution label. While The Game originally claimed Dr. Dre would still do production on the album in the November issue of _XXL_ magazine,[42] he admitted in September (after the _XXL_ interview was conducted) during an interview on radio station Power 105 that Dr. Dre would not be producing any tracks[43] (although four previously unreleased tracks produced by Dr. Dre were released on the internet, but no reason was given as to why they were not included on the album). The album debuted at number one in the U.S., selling over 358,000 copies its first week.[44]
San Francisco Bay Area rapper Yukmouth, who was also engaged in a feud with G-Unit, first met The Game at a nightclub. The Game released a diss track aimed at Yukmouth over the beat of "I Got 5 on It", a song which Yukmouth recorded when he was a part of Luniz.[45] Yukmouth responded with a track that mocked The Game's appearance on _Change of Heart_. The two later tried to bury the hatchet due to a personal friend and even recorded a song together named "Peace". However, the beef continued afterward, since The Game dissed Yukmouth on "Peace" (they recorded their verses separately).[46]
In May 2007, The Game said while filming _Beef IV_ that his third album, _LAX_, would be his last, explaining that three albums will be enough to have allowed him to "[get his] point across".[47] "Game's Pain" was the album's first single.[48]
The feud between The Game and Roc-A-Fella Records grew out of an earlier rivalry with Memphis Bleek over the name of his label (Get Low Records), which was similar to the one The Game was previously signed to (Get Low Recordz). On the single "Westside Story", The Game raps that "I don't do button-up shirts or drive maybachs", which was perceived as being directed towards Jay-Z, though The Game stated it was directed toward Ja Rule. Later Jay-Z performed a freestyle on Funkmaster Flex's radio show on Hot 97 and in it, he repeatedly used the word "game", which some hip-hop fans believed was directed towards The Game. The Game responded with 'My Bitch" in which the first verse is directed at G-Unit, the second verse is directed at Jay-Z and the third verse at Suge Knight.[49]
*LAX*

_LAX_ was released on August 22, 2008; The Game confirmed that it was his final album. Singles from _LAX_ included "Game's Pain" featuring Keyshia Cole, "My Life" featuring Lil Wayne, "Dope Boys featuring Travis Barker, and "Camera Phone" featuring Ne-Yo. The album debuted at number two on the _Billboard_ 200.[50]
Former labelmate Bishop Lamont went on the offensive about Game on Hoodhype's satellite radion show in November 2008. For most of the interview, Lamont referred to The Game as "Baby Girl," "Sweetheart," and "Star Face." He also said Game was "bipolar" and a "phony ass dude." He went on to say that 50 Cent had saved his career, as The Game was going to get dropped until 50 Cent started writing his hooks.[51] Bishop further explained to _HipHopDX.com_ "it's been that way for years," but he did not say anything because of a Dr. Dre-instituted gag order. Things changed when The Game allegedly disrespected Lamont and Glasses Malone at a Houston club. After challenging him to a fight in the parking lot, Lamont says The Game backed down and later invited him and Malone onto the stage. The following day, The Game appeared on the radio and dissed the two West Coast rappers.[52]
On February 5, 2009, The Game, who 50 Cent has a long-standing "beef" with, called up Seattle's KUBE 93 Radio Station. When asked about the beef between 50 Cent and Rick Ross, The Game sided with 50 Cent and said that things are not looking good for Rick Ross. However, he offered to help Rick Ross get out of this situation.[53]
*Move from Geffen to Interscope*

Although The Game had previously stated LAX would be his last album sometime after releasing LAX he stated "Interscope dont want me to retire; they want me to come back in February with another album, which is so far off my radar its ridiculous. Now, if you give me like five, Ten million dollars or something to do itIm the biggest thing in that building now, with the recent demise of G-Unit, and thats just it, man."[54].
Before starting work on The R.E.D. Album The Game signed directly to Interscope Records. His contract with Geffen ended after LAX had been released.[_citation needed_]

It was confirmed in May 2009 that The Game began working on a new album, _The R.E.D. Album_, with Timbaland and Drumma Boy on the album.[55][56] The Game released "Better on the Other Side", a Michael Jackson tribute on June 26, 2009, the day after Jackson's death. It features Diddy, Mario Winans, Chris Brown, Usher & Boys II Men. A couple days later, he apologizes to 50 Cent and Interscope Records and officially ends his beef with 50 Cent and G-Unit.[57]
In July 2009 Jimmy Rosemond stated that the game will definitely be directly on Interscope for his next album[58]
Shortly after ending his beef with 50 Cent and G-Unit, The Game began to refuel his beef with Jay-Z, taking shots at Jay-Z repetitively. Game also took shots at Jay-Z's wife, Beyonce Knowles and he recorded a diss track to Jay-Z with Jaz-O, the man who mentored Jay-Z throughout the beginning stages of Jay-Z's career.[59]
On 3rd of October 2009 Snoop Dogg Posted a Picture on Twitter of Himself, Dr. Dre and The Game in the studio together,[60][61] The picture was made a day earlier and marks the first time The Game has worked with Dr. Dre for three years.[62] Dr. Dre's record label Aftermath Entertainment is one of the labels that operates under Interscope.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

Using his fathers name WTF is Lil' Easy E then?

Me and many others believe that entire episode was solely a pub. stunt as half of the "beef" in hip-hop can be put down to, just to create revenue/media buzz when the artists sales are not at peak and that The Game did not begin this "fued", there is much evidence to say he washed his hands of it and never wanted to play a part in it, publicity and recognition aside. 

You won't find this on the Internet- it's *my* opinion.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

There is *much *more real rap out there than Game and 50, just my op.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> There is *much *more real rap out there than Game and 50, just my op.


definately they are both not in my top 10.
the game/50/luda/lloyd banks/eminem/dr dre and snoop all have new albums coming as soon as they are ready(the usuall).
same old story delayed and delayed but we shall see as i will be first on the case.
50 and luda have been working on films as well (now done) so the party shall start soon.


LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh yea Snoop was a G from the word go [did you know his real name is Cordizar]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey LUDA wat you smokin I'm smokin up the same Sativa dom & hash..


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Hey LUDA wat you smokin I'm smokin up the same Sativa dom & hash..


master kush and super skunk at the moment .
(keep contributing friend).
thanks.

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

Sure thing we really have torn the ass outta this thread- it's massive!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Sure thing we really have torn the ass outta this thread- it's massive!


thats how i want it.
i have plenty more to come but keep getting side tracked but a big thanks to you mate.

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 26, 2009)

There is only one white guy there, no matter my taste in rap or ne1's- thats impressive, Big and Pac were the "drama" of it but many many others rivaled them lyrically and creativeley.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> There is only one white guy there, no matter my taste in rap or ne1's- thats impressive, Big and Pac were the "drama" of it but many many others rivaled them lyrically and creativeley.


i will be back soon.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtZVAQo0DLU

[youtube]PtZVAQo0DLU[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5UTTHeRnZE

[youtube]-5UTTHeRnZE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEJCkMi8qNY&feature=PlayList&p=C9AD6BFA292CD27C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=83

[youtube]LEJCkMi8qNY&feature=PlayList=C9AD6BFA292CD27&playnext=1&playnext_from[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1zB908gjvg

[youtube]k1zB908gjvg[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBJnfel2428

[youtube]wBJnfel2428[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikKB4gf4KXw&feature=related

[youtube]ikKB4gf4KXw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obtf7jEEEo4&feature=related


[youtube]Obtf7jEEEo4&feature[/youtube]


----------



## BuddB (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2CTGrTPgCg

Stoners will appreciate ya


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

RIP JMJ, Pac, Big, Freaky Tah, Big Punisher and Big L too. 

[youtube]7LOAXoAf2f4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]Rqj-GvZRCvk[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]u9Gwvu3Z2Ks[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]OiUUm9eSZII[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMWUK94rg6Y

[youtube]zMWUK94rg6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]hu6dgmxIFoQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

RIP Freeky Tah

[youtube]JiX10l6Tm3k[/youtube]


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]nsDyaphlR30[/youtube]
[youtube]p18uNMfwp34[/youtube]
[youtube]xuhH1UeVscc[/youtube]
[youtube]GVLdM_QO3OQ[/youtube]
[youtube]GygEAcFFMVs[/youtube]
[youtube]z_BCeJLNP1U[/youtube]
[youtube]4MLbclEU4Lk[/youtube]
[youtube]bMRqeiquEzM[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

RIP the Mac.

[youtube]TDF4kOLCt1M[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]j8Szl_JyCUQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]2PFlij7kP7E[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

RIP ODB

[youtube]kcsEop0NPGM[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 28, 2009)

exellent guys i will be on soon.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]xarfMRZ3E0k[/youtube]


----------



## SoonCome (Oct 28, 2009)

Eminem Sucks in my opinion. No One would give a shit about him if he wasnt white. Imagine a black dude with the same rhymes?Would be written off as whack as fuck. The best years for rap in my opinion were 1993-1995/6. Tribe Called Quest had Midnight Marauders, Mob Deep had The Infamous, Nas had Illmatic, Black Moon had Enta Da Stage... Not to Mention the first Fugees, Digable Planets, Beatnuts,Alkaholiks...Souls of Mishchief in 93 with 93 till infinity....now you have 20 clowns from Georgia "Rapping" about how much their watches cost. The shit doesnt even rhyme. Hip hop used to be about being pissed off and broke, much like punk rock. Now, much like "punk rock", its total commercial bullshit.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

RIP Big Moe

[youtube]cPJy9bQ0vKg[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]pZ7sYqulKI0[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

RIP Stack.

[youtube]ms4DuihQ94Y[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]8N1O9Cvkm5k[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 28, 2009)

SoonCome said:


> Eminem Sucks in my opinion. No One would give a shit about him if he wasnt white. Imagine a black dude with the same rhymes?Would be written off as whack as fuck. The best years for rap in my opinion were 1993-1995/6. Tribe Called Quest had Midnight Marauders, Mob Deep had The Infamous, Nas had Illmatic, Black Moon had Enta Da Stage... Not to Mention the first Fugees, Digable Planets, Beatnuts,Alkaholiks...Souls of Mishchief in 93 with 93 till infinity....now you have 20 clowns from Georgia "Rapping" about how much their watches cost. The shit doesnt even rhyme. Hip hop used to be about being pissed off and broke, much like punk rock. Now, much like "punk rock", its total commercial bullshit.


eminem sucks .
with the fastest selling debut album of all time his own record label more money than sense and over 50 aother rap artists he produces for and everyone else that works for him.
(now thats funny ).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminem

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 28, 2009)

*Eminem*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
"Slim Shady" redirects here. For his debut album, see The Slim Shady LP.

Eminem
Eminem performing live at the "DJ Hero" Party in Los Angeles
Background informationBirth nameMarshall Bruce Mathers IIIAlso known asSlim ShadyBornOctober 17, 1972 (1972-10-17) (age 37)
Saint Joseph, Missouri, U.S.OriginWarren, Michigan, U.S.GenresHip hopOccupationsRapper, producer, actor, songwriterYears active1995 &#8211; presentLabelsBassmint Productions
Mashin' Duck Records
Web Ent.
Interscope Records
Aftermath Ent.
Shady RecordsAssociated actsD12, Bad Meets Evil, Dr. Dre, 50 Cent, Obie Trice,Websitewww.eminem.com*Marshall Bruce Mathers III* (born October 17, 1972),[1] known by his primary stage name *Eminem*, or by his alter ego *Slim Shady*, is an American rapper, record producer and actor. Eminem quickly gained popularity in 1999 with his major-label debut album _The Slim Shady LP_, which won a Grammy Award for Best Rap Album. The following album, _The Marshall Mathers LP_, became the fastest-selling hip hop album in history.[2] It brought Eminem increased popularity, including his own record label, Shady Records, and brought his group project D12 to mainstream recognition.
_The Marshall Mathers LP_ and his third album, _The Eminem Show_, also won Grammy Awards, and in 2002, he won the Academy Award for Best Original Song for a song in the film _8 Mile_, in which he also played the lead. Eminem then went on hiatus after touring in 2005. He released his first album since 2004's _Encore_, titled _Relapse_, on May 15, 2009. Eminem has sold more than 75 million albums worldwide,[3] and in the United States is the best selling music artist of the 2000s.[4] Eminem is also ranked in the 100 Greatest Artists of All Time by _Rolling Stone_ magazine.[5] He was also named the Best Rapper Ever By Vibe Magazine.[6]


noboby does it quite like marshall do they ??????


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

SoonCome said:


> Eminem Sucks in my opinion. No One would give a shit about him if he wasnt white. Imagine a black dude with the same rhymes?Would be written off as whack as fuck. The best years for rap in my opinion were 1993-1995/6. Tribe Called Quest had Midnight Marauders, Mob Deep had The Infamous, Nas had Illmatic, Black Moon had Enta Da Stage... Not to Mention the first Fugees, Digable Planets, Beatnuts,Alkaholiks...Souls of Mishchief in 93 with 93 till infinity....now you have 20 clowns from Georgia "Rapping" about how much their watches cost. The shit doesnt even rhyme. Hip hop used to be about being pissed off and broke, much like punk rock. Now, much like "punk rock", its total commercial bullshit.


Beatnuts, Mobb Deep, Nas good shit.

[youtube]FPwkHtul62o[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

I stepped on 2 nails today, they went straight through my shoe about an inch into my foot.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nQPryvZwD0


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nQPryvZwD0


 
thanks for joining.

LUDA.


[youtube]8nQPryvZwD0[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

OutKast., some of My fav Lyricist.. and although I hate No Limit.., They made Some of the Best Crunk Club Musiq in their days.. even if it was 1 out of 25 songs.. They still had that BAnger


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ygqj3RbHFU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRTH9D0epTs

[youtube]2HA4BhVc8es[/youtube]


[youtube]i_uXQdD2zhw[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

this One is a Bonus, UNLV

[youtube]DThKSgTHryM[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

Eightball & MJG

[youtube]diV3JW__1aQ[/youtube]


[youtube]oqZLQSjK8tw[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

some of that old Wu Tang

[youtube]w8inztO0Xx8[/youtube]

[youtube]m1pz6sx_gM4[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

and a little busta on top.., 
cool Thread Homey'.. I tried going through all the vids, but these are a couple I didn't see.., So I'm just trying to hit the rest of the spectrum..or, the whole thread would be Biggie, Pac, & Snoop

[youtube]_oMQ4ZFdH5c[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 28, 2009)

Brazko said:


> and a little busta on top..,
> cool Thread Homey'.. I tried going through all the vids, but these are a couple I didn't see.., So I'm just trying to hit the rest of the spectrum..or, the whole thread would be Biggie, Pac, & Snoop
> 
> [youtube]_oMQ4ZFdH5c[/youtube]


THATS COOL.

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

and I'll finish my onslaught tonite with a little Goodie Mob

[youtube]AuWB9Nhoypw[/youtube]

[youtube]k1_Qfk24jQE[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 29, 2009)

Gud shit 

The good die 

Mostly
Over
Bullshit


[youtube]3q5oowXbxkk[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 29, 2009)

Brazko said:


> and a little busta on top..,
> cool Thread Homey'.. I tried going through all the vids, but these are a couple I didn't see.., So I'm just trying to hit the rest of the spectrum..or, the whole thread would be Biggie, Pac, & Snoop


Not really.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 29, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Not really.


Yeah, I know it wasn't.., I saw a lot of nice music as I was browsing.., I just mimic what somebody else said at one time.., The Pac & Snoop songs just kept repeating.., however, I didn't see any of these thrown out there...


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 29, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Yeah, I know it wasn't.., I saw a lot of nice music as I was browsing.., I just mimic what somebody else said at one time.., The Pac & Snoop songs just kept repeating.., however, I didn't see any of these thrown out there...


Ya, I know how you feel, gotta love 213 tho, all yours is new and good shit keep it up.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 29, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Ya, I know how you feel, gotta love 213 tho, all yours is new and good shit keep it up.


A, B, C, D, P, G, C. - Baby.


----------



## fillmylungs (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm a music producer and engineer. I do all types of genres, but as of now I do strictly rap beats. I'm more so the down south type. Go check me out www.myspace.com/greentreeproductions


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 29, 2009)

Brazko said:


> A, B, C, D, P, G, C. - Baby.


You know it.

[youtube]sBTShko_nEI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 29, 2009)

fillmylungs said:


> I'm a music producer and engineer. I do all types of genres, but as of now I do strictly rap beats. I'm more so the down south type. Go check me out www.myspace.com/greentreeproductions


Crunk, not really my kinda rap, cool job though nice1. 

[youtube]A6j3lpthCUY[/youtube]


----------



## k-town (Oct 29, 2009)

D-LOCC-I'm from the hood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVPcHgltFRw


----------



## k-town (Oct 30, 2009)

UGK-Diamonds & wood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyunCZ8jo7E


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

k-town said:


> UGK-Diamonds & wood
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyunCZ8jo7E


 
fuck i am still catching up.
thanks.

LUDA.


----------



## k-town (Oct 30, 2009)

welcome to killa city

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWR7485wyIc


----------



## k-town (Oct 30, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> fuck i am still catching up.
> thanks.
> 
> LUDA.


LOL! What page you on?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

k-town said:


> LOL! What page you on?


around page 33 .
i never knew it would get this big and i get lots of daily mail that takes a lot of time to sort out.
"SHIT"
(maybe this song will explain it better).

LUDA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDBytPpQ5qU

[youtube]VDBytPpQ5qU[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdfGYAy41lo&NR=1

[youtube]EdfGYAy41lo&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jylAjE0En4&NR=1

[youtube]_jylAjE0En4&NR[/youtube]


----------



## k-town (Oct 30, 2009)

eminem and tupac-when I'm gone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7gVu9JuqUk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]REXSzEmSIDM[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJyQ1MXUkgE

[youtube]NJyQ1MXUkgE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12wvV39aFc4&feature=related

[youtube]12wvV39aFc4&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

some old skool shit....ChuckD, Flavor Flav, Professor Griff, Terminator X, and the S1W's...
[youtube]pm7dZe0b8Rk[/youtube][youtube]RKlNb_GN55c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqpyp7TAhrw

[youtube]lqpyp7TAhrw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pQYFWe6r6Y

[youtube]5pQYFWe6r6Y[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXeU1MDX3zg


[youtube]EXeU1MDX3zg[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6bSE3yTOuQ

[youtube]l6bSE3yTOuQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH5zvJLwW7s&feature=related

[youtube]XH5zvJLwW7s&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> some old skool shit....ChuckD, Flavor Flav, Professor Griff, Terminator X, and the S1W's...
> [youtube]pm7dZe0b8Rk[/youtube][youtube]RKlNb_GN55c&feature=related[/youtube]


You know it, posted rebel a while back but shit it's so good it should be posted 2wice


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yea revolutionary..

[youtube]4jNyr6BJZuI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]pcTpxGnuzcQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]dGMVRyY6BjU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^couldn't find a copy without this retard video^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]UKoaXrm4oPo[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

RIP Big L.

[youtube]SfXqwviDHIM[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]JVZo6FRONGs[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

RIP Big.

[youtube]JOQVSXy1XI0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6WhSBfGlAY

[youtube]N6WhSBfGlAY[/youtube]


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DhQA_gorTM


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 30, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DhQA_gorTM


 
[youtube]1DhQA_gorTM[/youtube]


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 31, 2009)

andre is a badass, same wit biggie, pac, whoever.

But, i have to say the best all time rapper award has to go to Tech9. he is just the best ever. ask any living rapper, they will tell you the same. they will go on to tell you they even dreams of having rhymes as tight as his. he is a real motherfucka just like you and me.

oh yeah, eminem is the baddest white boy rapper ever!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> andre is a badass, same wit biggie, pac, whoever.
> 
> But, i have to say the best all time rapper award has to go to Tech9. he is just the best ever. ask any living rapper, they will tell you the same. they will go on to tell you they even dreams of having rhymes as tight as his. he is a real motherfucka just like you and me.
> 
> oh yeah, eminem is the baddest white boy rapper ever!


Ask any living rapper come on bro. Better than Eazy-E, KRS-ONE, DOC, 213, Big, Pac, need I continue? Here are rhymes tighter than tech's- hear it for yourself..

[youtube]70GmGvvYxN4[/youtube]

[youtube]HykpDylJkTc[/youtube]

[youtube]dmkSh9K9l8Q[/youtube]


----------



## ill Padrino (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwV9fWSBJwU

GUCCI IS A BEAST!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDF4kOLCt1M&feature=related


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDF4kOLCt1M&feature=related


Nice.

RIP Mac Dre.

[youtube]Uw4VYDLMbSs[/youtube]
[youtube]mHAH9D70hJw[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

[youtube]aj9OYVaKAbQ[/youtube]
[youtube]0O6n1cTxF2s[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx7frhRFtgs&feature=PlayList&p=C7D89E55700BEB5C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=76

[youtube]Wx7frhRFtgs&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q5Xu-zcDMs


[youtube]8Q5Xu-zcDMs[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7hmaOGXhJk&feature=related

[youtube]q7hmaOGXhJk&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LkInOOBdGM


[youtube]-LkInOOBdGM[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRVTmZNq9Io


[youtube]XRVTmZNq9Io[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

i will be on soon..........

THANKS EVERYBODY.

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9EnxwiWrYI


[youtube]y9EnxwiWrYI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVqCEuvhXa8&feature=PlayList&p=CF47424F6F6525DC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15


[youtube]SVqCEuvhXa8&feature=PlayList=CF47424F6F6525DC&1playnext_from[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

please post both the full youtube link (like my signatures) as well as the video so we can all see in full size screen mode.
i have to correct some of mine.
just so we cant double post the same vid.

THANKS EVERYONE.

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEP_HRsDYhk

[youtube]FEP_HRsDYhk[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

post the link as well thanks
if you look at mine you will see the red youtube link at the top of the video page and thats what makes it possible to view in widescreen.
i like my 20" comp screen to watch.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NkRB815Lzw * <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< POST THIS AS WELL PLEASE. THANK YOU.*

[youtube]6NkRB815Lzw[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

ahhh, Gotcha...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S8kDxuzVfM *<<<< ALSO POST THIS LINK.*

[youtube]_S8kDxuzVfM[/youtube]

THANK YOU.

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

Y..You type so Loud, I heard You..


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry, I missed the first Announcement..here you Go  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx5aVI2zsFE

[youtube]Rx5aVI2zsFE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Y..You type so Loud, I heard You..


i often use capital letters with no intention but i have seen other people seeing as me shouting by using capital letters .

if i use caps its just simply so it sticks out and nothing else.
you cant type or speak to somebody loudly on the internet .
as i said i use it so it does not go un noticed and sticks out thats all.
thats why i bold and colour as well. like my signatures and name at the bottom of every post but i see its an american thing that when somebody types in bold then they think the poster is shouting (how bizzare).

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FTMTbeMGiI

[youtube]9FTMTbeMGiI[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah.., I know it was all good., Luda Just Talks Loud, thats all I was saying....
I'm going back to correct some of my vids too.,,


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Yeah.., I know it was all good., Luda Just Talks Loud, thats all I was saying....
> I'm going back to correct some of my vids too.,,


can you hear me .

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W35Wg4wIIrc

[youtube]W35Wg4wIIrc[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

huh, what you say? 

No, I can read.., Luda talks Loud and you explained the REst... just tied it all together, - That's All 

Unless, You're that voice that I keep hearing like a Whisper... In that case you are pretty Loud.. What area code you In..., 



Luda DTP


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

Brazko said:


> huh, what you say?
> 
> No, I can read.., Luda talks Loud and you explained the REst... just tied it all together, - That's All
> 
> ...


 
right now 213.
(how can i be loud it is just not possible ).
maybe i am whispering in your ear if so what are you hearing ???????

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bq2ceUgDAU&NR=1


[youtube]8bq2ceUgDAU&NR[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOeBxCx50MM

[youtube]dOeBxCx50MM[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> right now 213.
> (how can i be loud it is just not possible ).
> maybe i am whispering in your ear if so what are you hearing ???????
> 
> LUDA.


Oh, a lil slow, that's Ok.. I'll explain, when people want to get somebody's attention to emphasize, as you did, You put it in large bold print.., this is often referred to as yelling in cyber world.., it's not physically yelling, it's just emphasizing context for attention.. (especially, since I missed the first announcement)

Ludacris was a DJ, who was known for being Loud.., not really yelling, but he really projects his voice on the radio, as well as in his rap songs.. 

So, understanding the above, ^^^.. You were being Loud.. it was a joke.. A play on Luda and Bold words: Ahhhh, I get it, You just yanking my chain.. You Got it, you're not really that slow are you.. I'm starting to feel a little more worried these days.. I'm starting to pick up a trend..


Got 1 Mo in Me


----------



## Brazko (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHLmPFoXRls


[youtube]iHLmPFoXRls[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludacris


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyaPTpWWRcY

[youtube]xyaPTpWWRcY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAOFpjRHoI4

[youtube]TAOFpjRHoI4[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWOsbGP5Ox4


[youtube]FWOsbGP5Ox4[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padvnsLUhUM&feature=related

[youtube]padvnsLUhUM&reature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU&feature=related

[youtube]2cjv7hEAytU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTJd8As4ebQ


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAt6xJbuFcM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSx1m9UOiK0


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxR4AweLeXE&feature=related

[youtube]IxR4AweLeXE&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

humble learner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTJd8As4ebQ





humble learner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAt6xJbuFcM


[youtube]dTJd8As4ebQ[/youtube]
[youtube]wAt6xJbuFcM[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lKrNRY5U9Q


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

This shit slaps hard right here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lKrNRY5U9Q


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

this slap too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmBqhsJg5pY


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

humble learner said:


> This shit slaps hard right here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lKrNRY5U9Q


post the link and the video view,

LUDA.



[youtube]_lKrNRY5U9Q[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

humble learner said:


> this slap too
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmBqhsJg5pY


[youtube]bmBqhsJg5pY[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

how you post the video?


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05IDkLyaSl4


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeR5tg8gy9E


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

humble learner said:


> how you post the video?


copy and paste the link the way you do but change that into.

NO SPACES BETWEEN THE [and youtube] 
i had to put the spaces in to explain as it wont show but there are none.
[ youtube ] the add the youtube code in between the = signs and ending it with [ /youtube ] copy it case sensitive there are no spaces and if you see one it will be a _ symbol. some numbers and letters are both in small and capital letters they must be right and its just everything after the = symbol without any spaces.
click on my signatures and see what you can figure out.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeMKM-eQPB4



[youtube]FeMKM-eQPB4[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 1, 2009)

humble learner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05IDkLyaSl4


 
take this at the end >>>> 05IDkLyaSI4 <<<<

and place it between this [.youtube] here no spaces [/youtube.]

but no periods in the brackets and no spaces between brackets..

This is What he is explaining..


----------



## Brazko (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-FKdX8GVhY

[youtube]3-FKdX8GVhY[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7bcAoEgN70


[youtube]a7bcAoEgN70[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmygFf1_ik

[youtube]2NmygFf1_ik[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

i am patiently waiting for tonight.

LUDA.
(getting ready for blast off).


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 1, 2009)

omfg no herd of mac dre u all wack tho...... hahahhahahahhah jk but check my next post mac dre gos rip furl bay area thizz or die chu beezyz


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

NorthernCalifornia said:


> omfg no herd of mac dre u all wack tho...... hahahhahahahhah jk but check my next post mac dre gos rip furl bay area thizz or die chu beezyz


looking forward to it.
lets see what you have.

LUDA.
(thanks for visiting)


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 1, 2009)

u wont regret clickn these links chu beezyz rip furl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_SppSYMdbk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQMylmZqJcA


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 1, 2009)

BAY SHIT!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XXkvvVUIjA

bay life.....................


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 1, 2009)

haha watch ya thnk tho ?my beats go, real talk tho....


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

have a read at this for posting your vids as well as the link.


copy and paste the link the way you do but change that into.

NO SPACES BETWEEN THE = at the start and end (dont include the=) its just [youtube ] the code and ending with
(i had to put the spaces in to explain as it wont show but there are no spaces in between the youtube and brackets at the start and end the only difference at the end you need to add a /youtube in between the brackets).
so [youtube ] the add the youtube code in between the = signs and ending it with [ /youtube ] copy it case sensitive there are no spaces and if you see one it will be a _ symbol. some numbers and letters are both in small and capital letters they must be right and its just everything after the = symbol without any spaces and it will end with a = but dont use that just everything in between.
click on my signatures and see what you can figure out.

LUDA.[/QUOTE]



Brazko said:


> take this at the end >>>> 05IDkLyaSI4 <<<<
> 
> and place it between this [.youtube] here no spaces [/youtube.]
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 1, 2009)

[youtube9XXkvvVUIjA/youtube]



how am i supose to do it?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

NorthernCalifornia said:


> BAY SHIT!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XXkvvVUIjA
> 
> bay life.....................


 
[youtube]9XXkvvVUIjA[/youtube]


----------



## NewRyder87 (Nov 1, 2009)

The only rap i really listen to is Atmosphere...poetry....maybe you'll like it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNm45DDojTo


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 2, 2009)

[youtube]sr6HT4o5vM0[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 2, 2009)

[youtube]mH7-lvTqJi8[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 2, 2009)

[youtube]w2KL0RQGPJU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 2, 2009)

[youtube]RnDR8OngS1U[/youtube]


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 2, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> [youtube]9XXkvvVUIjA[/youtube]


 
songs tha shit


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

[youtube9XXkvvVUIjA/youtube]
*.............^^^^ no underline and **type this yourself.*



how am i supose to do it?[/QUOTE]


take what you have posted above and put a bracket at the end of the first youtube so it will be [youtube ] then the code you have in green and end with


[/youtube ] at the end. 


i had to put spaces in the youtube boxes (at the end before the last brackets) to show you or it wont show on the screen what i am trying to explain.

hope that helps.

LUDA.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vL0zhBdCk8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY7YlauqWoc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1wI8fcoATk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv521YkDrwg


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

NorthernCalifornia said:


> [youtube9XXkvvVUIjA/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> how am i supose to do it?


have a look now......

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vL0zhBdCk8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY7YlauqWoc
> 
> ...


[youtube]7vL0zhBdCk8[/youtube]
[youtube]oY7YlauqWoc[/youtube]
[youtube]w1wI8fcoATk&feature[/youtube]
[youtube]gv521YkDrwg[/youtube]


----------



## ruderalis88 (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry pal, wasn't paying enough attention to put the links on properly. Scottish boy eh, east or west?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> sorry pal, wasn't paying enough attention to put the links on properly. Scottish boy eh, east or west?


 
the capital city centre.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csI5-naNGWY

[youtube]csI5-naNGWY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUPMV1d04dg

[youtube]gUPMV1d04dg[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEPiwTKkl_Q&feature=fvw

[youtube]yEPiwTKkl_Q&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpZHmlWfNjE

[youtube]CpZHmlWfNjE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vwFcaAZumI

[youtube]4vwFcaAZumI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T5iusBiRMQ

[youtube]0T5iusBiRMQ[/youtube]


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 2, 2009)

Snoop dawgy dawgy dawg


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Snoop dawgy dawgy dawg


 
patience my friend more snoop is to come .
there is a lot of snoop already posted but i have over 150 rap albums and i am trying to get through them all bit by bit.

what song would you like ???????

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6FykKjNvy0&feature=related

[youtube]T6FykKjNvy0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlLAAoI4YHM&feature=fvw

[youtube]WlLAAoI4YHM&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX63YQOWULA

[youtube]SX63YQOWULA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw8luwwwXzc

[youtube]Gw8luwwwXzc[/youtube]


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 2, 2009)

STEP YO GAME UP PEOPLE MAC DRE GOS
(RIP FURL)


BOSS TYCOON
[youtube]mJaC381q-sQ[/youtube]
MAFIOSO
[youtube]auPumuSG2SA[/youtube]
DONT SNITCH
[youtube]jfMqR24rQzU[/youtube]
I NEED AN EIGTH
[youtube]z8Zjw8zdAJI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

glad you know how to post the vids now but add the full red youtube link as well so we can all view in full size screen mode.
(look at one of my posts and you will see the original link in red at the top of the video screen).

LUDA.


----------



## clovergs99 (Nov 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ight luda i will play yo game jo. this and old school cut by the big hommie d.a. smarts chitown origenal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-I1Ygl1Uy4



He's actually spittin some real shit with a nice flow. Its crazy cause thats really how THE CHI is. Good Job


----------



## Brazko (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGQHcoKpxSI


[youtube]NGQHcoKpxSI[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHtpWqd-Qbc

[youtube]VHtpWqd-Qbc[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK9-q8AMQNo


[youtube]tK9-q8AMQNo[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsQPm4E80u4&feature=related


[youtube]fsQPm4E80u4&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJao0Hfiq08&feature=fvw

[youtube]JJao0Hfiq08&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na4x2Uwflmg

[youtube]Na4x2Uwflmg[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2fam4meCrY&feature=related


[youtube]t2fam4meCrY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYGpFMweZ14

[youtube]PYGpFMweZ14[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALXn6f537qw


[youtube]ALXn6f537qw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for keeping it going everyone lets make this thread top the charts.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_vDspKjawY&feature=related


[youtube]Z_vDspKjawY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl_FIEB_LKk


[youtube]cl_FIEB_LKk[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZaMrUT9vzE


[youtube]NZaMrUT9vzE[/youtube]


----------



## imrickjames (Nov 3, 2009)

My all time favorite rapper of all time by far Stack bundlesR.I.P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_pY8IPsVfU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guN34B10cy4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-QWqS74L7k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HopSaRu4f-A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOT_uaNWsAY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtSdvrPfTdY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES7sWmFtMi8


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZZjAryytP0


[youtube]SZZjAryytP0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

imrickjames said:


> My all time favorite rapper of all time by far Stack bundlesR.I.P
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_pY8IPsVfU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guN34B10cy4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-QWqS74L7k
> ...


 
fuck me "RICK J"
post the videos and links as well so i can catch up quickly.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

imrickjames said:


> My all time favorite rapper of all time by far Stack bundlesR.I.P
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_pY8IPsVfU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guN34B10cy4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-QWqS74L7k
> ...


 
[youtube]w_pY8IPsVfU[/youtube]
[youtube]guN34B10cy4[/youtube]
[youtube]H-QWqS74L7k[/youtube]
[youtube]HopSaRu4f-A[/youtube]
[youtube]tOT_uaNWsAY&feature[/youtube]
[youtube]WtSdvrPfTdY&feature[/youtube]
[youtube]ES7sWmFtMi8[/youtube]


----------



## imrickjames (Nov 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> fuck me "RICK J"
> post the videos and links as well so i can catch up quickly.
> 
> LUDA.


Haha thanks man, couldn't figure out how to get the vids on here, pretty lame I know. Thanks for putting em up for me.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

imrickjames said:


> Haha thanks man, couldn't figure out how to get the vids on here, pretty lame I know. Thanks for putting em up for me.


a few pages back all is explained on posting links and videos.
(thank you).

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycJ5m5Mt9JE



[youtube]ycJ5m5Mt9JE[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfou43yT66w


[youtube]Hfou43yT66w[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp5_EStUth0

[youtube]sp5_EStUth0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPUCD9OkICA

[youtube]nPUCD9OkICA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DsYIAPZcmQ

[youtube]6DsYIAPZcmQ[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4tJLUxNVWw


[youtube]y4tJLUxNVWw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjIMeVKgd84

[youtube]pjIMeVKgd84[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoOvdG1S-t4

[youtube]MoOvdG1S-t4[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcOEbaPcrP8

[youtube]gcOEbaPcrP8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ9NqoXsR1s

[youtube]rZ9NqoXsR1s[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo_2TE6C56Y

[youtube]Fo_2TE6C56Y[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvPggXM5XF8


[youtube]gvPggXM5XF8[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE4XjpE54B8

[youtube]TE4XjpE54B8[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, I checked the other one and it played, I goofed on Anythang, but I've corrected it also..., I couple of yours timed out in error as well.. The last two vids you put, but I'll go back and check'em later.. 

Holla


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Yeah, I checked the other one and it played, I goofed on Anythang, but I've corrected it also..., I couple of yours timed out in error as well.. The last two vids you put, but I'll go back and check'em later..
> 
> Holla


 
i think youtube is having problems.

LUDA.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dRjsaaK7uo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub872IX4OnY

BEST OF THE BEST

Aesop Rock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qn1HrO3VvA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew2r81w3D-M&feature=related


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dRjsaaK7uo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub872IX4OnY
> 
> ...


[youtube]1dRjsaaK7uo[/youtube]
[youtube]ub872IX4OnY[/youtube]
[youtube]9qn1HrO3VvA&feature[/youtube]
[youtube]ew2r81w3D-M&feature[/youtube]


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 4, 2009)

gangbangin by snoopy dawg


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g1YXnKPLE8&feature=fvw


here ya go dogg


[youtube]9g1YXnKPLE8&feature[/youtube]


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 5, 2009)

[youtube]cYV7FkoUNPY[/youtube]
[youtube]M_rvHNCgzN4[/youtube]
[youtube]95qjIOYDRG8[/youtube]
[youtube]vKEilg824AE[/youtube]
[youtube]Fs3DoVRl8_Y[/youtube]
[youtube]i3ce39EgTYM[/youtube]


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Nov 5, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> [youtube]1dRjsaaK7uo[/youtube]
> [youtube]ub872IX4OnY[/youtube]
> [youtube]9qn1HrO3VvA&feature[/youtube]
> [youtube]ew2r81w3D-M&feature[/youtube]


Thanks for posting the vids,, why i get a note saing your a nark? eighter way your name is shit here.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 5, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Thanks for posting the vids,, why i get a note saing your a nark? eighter way your name is shit here.


i am not quite sure what you mean ????.
can you explain what has happened.
what do you mean my name is "shit here" ???????

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99HdRxlJzV4

[youtube]99HdRxlJzV4[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz5-J1qm7GM


[youtube]Iz5-J1qm7GM[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBwIq787TX4



[youtube]rBwIq787TX4[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djd6jqADfhY

[youtube]djd6jqADfhY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teBpBxHfubM&feature=PlayList&p=929D874074DB9C8C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=51

[youtube]teBpBxHfubM&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs7PDClCjvI


[youtube]gs7PDClCjvI[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVcpY3XsxTk

[youtube]UVcpY3XsxTk[/youtube]


----------



## mismos00 (Nov 5, 2009)

Binary Star
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hojYQVnfjVg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO_7aCDyKDc&feature=related

MF Doom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRHyBwNtkLA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewc1hixzYPY


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wKGtaTxCmg&feature=related


[youtube]0wKGtaTxCmg&feature[/youtube]


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Nov 5, 2009)

someone sent me a msg saying your a nark,, now (even if your not) your name is soiled.



LUDACRIS said:


> i am not quite sure what you mean ????.
> can you explain what has happened.
> what do you mean my name is "shit here" ???????
> 
> LUDA.


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 5, 2009)

[youtube]Ee2NrhXEGWs[/youtube]
[youtube]YDzLdf-rPgk[/youtube]


----------



## Gimme Wafflez (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgS2YqyTx0w


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> someone sent me a msg saying your a nark,, now (even if your not) your name is soiled.


you never answered the questions i asked ??????.


LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

you never answered the questions i asked ??????.
and i just got a message saying your a narc (so your name is soiled).

a almost forgot we dont have "NARCs" in scotland they are simply called the "DRUG SQUAD"


LUDA.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvVIAAmQGcI

[youtube]HvVIAAmQGcI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjvriWqi5VQ

[youtube]MjvriWqi5VQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqSHmisgyHE

[youtube]GqSHmisgyHE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPpt8cEeUJY&feature=related

[youtube]VPpt8cEeUJY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxeWHQAOIHE

[youtube]QxeWHQAOIHE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X7nKrTneh8

[youtube]_X7nKrTneh8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eC7hWnw0Gk

[youtube]7eC7hWnw0Gk[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc2rsG57rS8&feature=related

[youtube]tc2rsG57rS8&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPe_Jy_OUMA

[youtube]OPe_Jy_OUMA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZweWJzsemvs&feature=PlayList&p=6F13297B7628D3BC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29

[youtube]ZweWJzsemvs&feature=Playlist&p=6F13297B7628D3BC&playnext[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vevc1_4czx0

[youtube]Vevc1_4czx0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsI9BBgcFbE&feature=related

[youtube]YsI9BBgcFbE&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfb_CwBma0

[youtube]tFfb_CwBma0[/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

The best rapper is Slug from Atmosphere. Hands down..


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WL6pbYz30Bs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WL6pbYz30Bs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDHLTyky3ow

[youtube]DDHLTyky3ow[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vAmKdgrLf8&feature=related

[youtube]9vAmKdgrLf8&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck all that mainstream fake ass commercialized shit...



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wTINsXFdt_g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wTINsXFdt_g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]gl


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfRWA_FukXg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfRWA_FukXg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfRWA_FukXg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfRWA_FukXg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi7UUJ6cwLQ&feature=related

[youtube]Mi7UUJ6cwLQ&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>




You can't talk till you stop listening to Sean Paul.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

WTFever that mainstream bullshit is you keep spamming it all sounds the same...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> WTFever that mainstream bullshit is you keep spamming it all sounds the same...


 
just get yourself of the thread then.
simple as that.

LUDA.
(bye bye).


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm75221-yeI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm75221-yeI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bb_ueL2sJ80&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bb_ueL2sJ80&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]



Atmosphere motherfucker


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cxh4NQ8Fb3g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cxh4NQ8Fb3g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 7, 2009)

not even going to listen to your bullshit i have just read enough about you.



https://www.rollitup.org/politics/267457-audit-fed-dead.html * <<<<<<<<<<<<< L.O.L*


LUDA.
(bye bye now).


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> not even going to listen to your bullshit i have just read enough about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So your handle is Ludacris but you don't know dick about hip hop??? Ok then.. You'll just go on an oblivious fool..


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 7, 2009)

And what do you know about hip-hop? [tread carefully]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

You have hip hop and fake mainstream shit. Everything on the radio and all the mainstream rap is fake shit. Some yuppie fuck singing off key about his SUV over a drum loop while using same tired lame effects in every other song is not real hip hop. If you want real hip hop turn off MTV and that other bullshit and go listen to the Overcast album from Atmosphere.


----------



## grow space (Nov 7, 2009)

The best shiiit there is -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQzl4xDpXk


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 7, 2009)

I've got all the hip-hop I need and don't think you can educate me in hip-hop. [no offence]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't expect everyone to see shit the way I see it...


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0fT3_SxOWuI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0fT3_SxOWuI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]



REAL hip hop.gl


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm not gonna deny this guy Slug has talent.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 8, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


Got there a long time before you bro, nice choice, fucking sick beat


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

Dead Prez has a few good tunes but damn some of their political views are off the fuckin wall scary kill whitey shit.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 8, 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8UgIgI8BU*


[youtube]2o8UgIgI8BU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 8, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Dead Prez has a few good tunes but damn some of their political views are off the fuckin wall scary kill whitey shit.


You could say the same about Pac and Cube but you can't deny their talent..


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 8, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> You could say the same about Pac and Cube but you can't deny their talent..


can you see the above video "G" ??????.

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 8, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> can you see the above video "G" ??????.
> 
> LUDA.


Ya, I cannot fully understand your problem, I replied to your thread in support eirlier.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> You could say the same about Pac and Cube but you can't deny their talent..




Dead Prez really only really has two or three good solid tunes and their political ideology is so far out there they make Pac and Cube look like fuckin Mormons.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbM9EP2G0LM

[youtube]fbM9EP2G0LM[/youtube]


----------



## d1zl3 (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcgwEv-BAbQ


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Dead Prez really only really has two or three good solid tunes and their political ideology is so far out there they make Pac and Cube look like fuckin Mormons.


Pac is christian, Cube is Muslim but not in practice, elements of DP's ideaology I am in agreement with..

[youtube]vjOZPjxH1QM[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Dead Prez really only really has two or three good solid tunes


Who told you that, IMHO this disscusion is going nowhere.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Who told you that, IMHO this disscusion is going nowhere.




Who the fuck do you think you are?! You don't know jack shit about hip hop..


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Got there a long time before you bro, nice choice, fucking sick beat




Long time before me?? WTF?! Are you fucking God or something? Listen punk, I've been making and listening to music since before hip hop existed.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbM9EP2G0LM
> 
> [youtube]fbM9EP2G0LM[/youtube]





 


Oh Puuulease... 50 cent, thats not even hip hop son, thats called hip* POP*. Fuck all that fake ass MTV and commercial radio bullshit.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Oh Puuulease... 50 cent, thats not even hip hop son, thats called hip* POP*. Fuck all that fake ass MTV and commercial radio bullshit.


 
when will you go away and start annoying somebody else or would you like me to invade your threads and start a fight there as i will do if you dont go away.
clearly this thread is for videos but you want to come here to argue like a retard.
your are just looking to fight everyone.
save it untill you get to school.

LUDA.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nVzSr3yDcA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nVzSr3yDcA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nVzSr3yDcA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8nVzSr3yDcA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


now i do like that video.
exellent.

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Nov 9, 2009)

hey Luda, I've noticed something. Just posting the vids will allow you to view them in fullscreen by clicking the lil youtube logo in the bottom right hand corner.. It's already linked in the vid.. I think the links are needed when the video cannot be embedded, but other than that, simply clicking the youtube button shoots you directly to FS option.. Just a little heads up, for the videos that do not have the link posted with them.


----------



## Brazko (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree nice vid above ^^, imho they had me at the Bruce intro..., Got a lot of new music to look into picking up now, mainstream can bog you down with the same ol' same until that diamond in the rough shows up.. I'm still loving this thread..

Holla


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)

Brazko said:


> I agree nice vid above ^^, imho they had me at the Bruce intro..., Got a lot of new music to look into picking up now, mainstream can bog you down with the same ol' same until that diamond in the rough shows up.. I'm still loving this thread..
> 
> Holla


thank you very much i will look into that shortly.
appreciated.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)

Brazko said:


> hey Luda, I've noticed something. Just posting the vids will allow you to view them in fullscreen by clicking the lil youtube logo in the bottom right hand corner.. It's already linked in the vid.. I think the links are needed when the video cannot be embedded, but other than that, simply clicking the youtube button shoots you directly to FS option.. Just a little heads up, for the videos that do not have the link posted with them.


i am confused ???????
is the logo on the bottom of the youtube page ???

THANKS.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yODg4caDob8

[youtube]yODg4caDob8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8Da5wJUtF4&feature=related

[youtube]V8Da5wJUtF4&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RogQC_ZmUb0&feature=related

[youtube]RogQC_ZmUb0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60Icb61FFPk

[youtube]60Icb61FFPk[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crGYQJ4XGvU&feature=related

[youtube]crGYQJ4XGvU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2009)

NATAS - the boys are the bomb!!! Like A Spirit (poor quality unfortunately)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrIBvIqEvoU


----------



## Yeah (Nov 10, 2009)

I20 is a beast.

[youtube]SfTsaOH0Jbc[/youtube]

[youtube]RL_SKQqPBjY[/youtube]

[youtube]UFGNOCwr_5g[/youtube]

[youtube]Z7UqRKnl2A4[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks very much for joining the thread.

LUDA.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2009)

Mac Dre - R.I.P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNRvUadnp9Y


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPQMYe_0_e8


----------



## Brazko (Nov 10, 2009)

[youtube]q0lin0VDi6w[/youtube]


[youtube]5XXDS69iA_s[/youtube]


[youtube]huzuaQjpwwc[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks "braz"

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Nov 10, 2009)

[youtube]5_0JRXlzReA[/youtube]


[youtube]2U71-xcvjyc[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 10, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thanks "braz"
> 
> LUDA.


I Gotcha'


----------



## Brazko (Nov 10, 2009)

[youtube]ZMLLSiIEEW0[/youtube]

[youtube]PEPgA4ZQf0U[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 10, 2009)

[youtube]RbVFpCN0cJM[/youtube]

[youtube]YnL7-N2pnZg[/youtube]

[youtube]kBtyCtxllP0[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)

i will be on with more soon but i still cant see the videos unless i go into rollitup through google chrome ?????.
i spent hours on the phone to my service and broadband services providers with the only suggestion is that i use google chrome.
and when i use chrome my text and quotes and replys ar shown in a totally different text.
but i can see them through entering the site via google chrome.
still getting used to it.

LUDA.


----------



## Brazko (Nov 10, 2009)

[youtube]o3aCbRKkK2k[/youtube]

[youtube]n8MjgfcrSMw[/youtube]


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 11, 2009)

[youtube]YR9QYOAl2rQ[/youtube]


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 11, 2009)

I think these guys are pretty badass.

[youtube]nbCo3_7VdwE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22RQXlvtDjo

[youtube]22RQXlvtDjo[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMfNm7UNHeQ

[youtube]bMfNm7UNHeQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MuZfZDVbPI

[youtube]0MuZfZDVbPI[/youtube]


----------



## donnyburton2009 (Nov 11, 2009)

Try This? It's Sick


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo


----------



## mismos00 (Nov 12, 2009)

donnyburton2009 said:


> Try This? It's Sick
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo



You mean sick, like disturbing, right!

I like the music, the lyrics are seriously depressing.

Anyone like Binary Star?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnD_CXnXEB8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nVzSr3yDcA

"You ain't never heard an emcee speak like this
And Rodney King ain't never felt the beat like this"


----------



## k-town (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGwdAcwGMao


----------



## SCbud831 (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_jRFpn3PU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U46EMUWuBek


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDBytPpQ5qU

[youtube]VDBytPpQ5qU[/youtube]


eminem (i never knew)


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNX_Ac0ROX4&NR=1

[youtube]NNX_Ac0ROX4&NR[/youtube]


eminem (criminal)


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

[youtube]pN_f1EXx7vE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

dedicated to you know who 



[youtube]oHVH2p7C9LY[/youtube]


----------



## drugreference (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]wkvWj9E4CnQ[/youtube] not his best but is i cant get away from the beat


----------



## Platipy (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiOcVWQY2bc


----------



## Platipy (Nov 16, 2009)

pete rock, some real shit


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

Platipy said:


> pete rock, some real shit


welcome aboard can you post the videos as well thank you.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

drugreference said:


> [youtube]wkvWj9E4CnQ[/youtube] not his best but is i cant get away from the beat



thanks for joining.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]HhA3oUA7xi8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]_rPf-2Y_ckk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]PjW_EnI1csE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07OchDosPmM&feature=PlayList&p=9B5E877791CB1D71&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=36

[youtube]70OchDosPmM&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]PNy6e70gADE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]H91kWpUNiwU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]LDK8BCjLrCY[/youtube]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 16, 2009)

Eligh - Meditation...Awesome song to light up to and zone out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLbGI2okIqs

Peace.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 16, 2009)

Crooked Nine and Aesop Rock...Dope ass beat + Cool video.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6dxYka2tRk


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 16, 2009)

Wale (waa-LAY) from DC baby! Y'all don't be knowing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_uLMDa6vso


----------



## Platipy (Nov 16, 2009)

eligh is sick check out the grouch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqDCQKy-r9U


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 16, 2009)

Quite possibly the DOPEST track of 2009 Mos Def + Slick Rick - Auditorium http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT-hYXqTN38


----------



## Brazko (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjjHtSwFPnU

[youtube]FjjHtSwFPnU[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6_tHXqnhYI

[youtube]W6_tHXqnhYI[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p22Xzq5RzUc

[youtube]p22Xzq5RzUc[/youtube]


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrJkAON6QA0

^great song and this one right here isnt that great but in the video the rapper is in a grow room smoking a fat ass blunt so i like it lol and its a little different http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRtJFN1cBOw


really click that second video guys its pretty strange this rapper is in a veg room with spinning light things lol its pretty funny and hes smoking a FATASS BLUNT


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 17, 2009)

i will be on soon

thank you everybody for playing.
appreciated.
(listening to 50 cents new album now just been released and i am only on track 2).

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]gKwswiYksc8[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]3KynomLWlCw[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

[youtube]HzeZhCt5PVA[/youtube]


----------



## w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf (Nov 18, 2009)

hoooooo boy! 




that "ice cube" feller looks real angry.



ill never understand you damn city kids and this gangster rap nonsense. no i aint a racist ive got loads of negro friends BUT ill be the first to tell em to their faces RAP is CRAP. hey that rhymes! look ma!! im a rapper!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

[youtube]UQgUvY9wZsY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> hoooooo boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its simply the wrong thread for you "ROBIN".
there is a rap hates thread on page 2 that should suit you.
here you go.
https://www.rollitup.org/music/257911-rap-haters-rap-thread-haters.html

LUDA.


----------



## blaze1camp (Nov 18, 2009)

im pretty sure this has already been posted but maybe not so here it go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

blaze1camp said:


> im pretty sure this has already been posted but maybe not so here it go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU


 
yes it has but thank you for playing.
its my song .

LUDA.
(keep posting and thanks again)


----------



## blaze1camp (Nov 18, 2009)

ok so here is another 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFnpg95OwTY


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

blaze1camp said:


> ok so here is another
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFnpg95OwTY


 
[youtube]bFnpg95OwTY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

blaze1camp said:


> im pretty sure this has already been posted but maybe not so here it go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU


[youtube]dR9GRK9vrlU[/youtube]


----------



## Platipy (Nov 18, 2009)

[youtube]9B2C1HNJU4A[/youtube] and some more [youtube]IV4pxdTqxeQ[/youtube] even got my boys from hilltop in there


----------



## Platipy (Nov 19, 2009)

[youtube]8ZHDdHtFuZw[/youtube] 
[youtube]lqCyTM1bF6Q[/youtube] 
for anyone from AUS or just likes good music, lots more where this came from


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]vxOtDPY6MbI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]XGVkQ9yCLoY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glxkHJbPsxc

[youtube]glxkHJbPsxc[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdwe3fQR750

[youtube]pdwe3fQR750[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8vex-zBHi8

[youtube]i8vex-zBHi8[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCWrYYxsVmY

[youtube]tCWrYYxsVmY[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

Brazko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glxkHJbPsxc
> 
> [youtube]glxkHJbPsxc[/youtube]
> 
> ...


exellent braz.
keep up the good work.
appreciated.

LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]dY7OtNfWahw[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]YcL9OslcMeU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
see what happens in here...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]hYDlI028-jY[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2009)

Platipy said:


> [youtube]8ZHDdHtFuZw[/youtube]
> [youtube]lqCyTM1bF6Q[/youtube]
> for anyone from AUS or just likes good music, lots more where this came from



i dont have a soundcard, so i cant listen to them.... but i know that video, that hilltop hoods song is pretty bad ass.... never heard any aussie music before that; pretty damn cool..... and the flatland in there is badass as well


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for contributing gogrow.
good tracks.

CHRIS.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]dN0QISwxgbQ[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

this song was originally recorded at my neighbors house until birdman came to town. they took it to the studio then. but wyte dog, wayne, and jam master, were at my house in 02. then after that i saw snoop once and another pure pain rapper named Rome at frozen. shit gets crazy chris. hope their doors dont get kicked in for bein able to rap...
[youtube]8J1VLDPo8Hs[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for playing smokey.
and its not my job to kick doors in as i am not associated with the police.
nice tracks.

LUDA.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

absolutely luda, i couldnt agree more its not your job an i believe you when you say your not hot... i didnt mean to spread somethin that wasnt true just droppin what i heard. on another note ima keep droppin some dirty south tracks
as a matter of fact flauge got sumthin to say bout that
[youtube]T9PHo3Bu9TY&feature=related[/youtube]
keep it real luda you know i cant hate on the A, an the real luda can keep on makin me take one more drank an ima be fuckin her


----------



## gogrow (Nov 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thanks for playing smokey.
> and its not my job to kick doors in as i am not associated with the police.
> nice tracks.
> 
> LUDA.



see, a mature way to handle opposition without breaking any rules and starting shit...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]MuNx-_dqM90&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

gogrow said:


> see, a mature way to handle opposition without breaking any rules and starting shit...


dont we love it, even after i have been a beligerant ass some people take it with a grain of salt as it should be...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> absolutely luda, i couldnt agree more its not your job an i believe you when you say your not hot... i didnt mean to spread somethin that wasnt true just droppin what i heard. on another note ima keep droppin some dirty south tracks
> as a matter of fact flauge got sumthin to say bout that
> [youtube]T9PHo3Bu9TY&feature=related[/youtube]
> keep it real luda you know i cant hate on the A, an the real luda can keep on makin me take one more drank an ima be fuckin her





gogrow said:


> see, a mature way to handle opposition without breaking any rules and starting shit...





SmokeyMcChokey said:


> [youtube]MuNx-_dqM90&feature=related[/youtube]



thank you guys.
much appreciated.

CHRIS.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> dont we love it, even after i have been a beligerant ass some people take it with a grain of salt as it should be...


you are good by me and i hold no grudge.

thank you.

CHRIS.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VF3VuRMHSc


still cant figure out how to imbed


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

gogrow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VF3VuRMHSc
> 
> 
> still cant figure out how to imbed



[youtube]_VF3VuRMHSc[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

btw that lil kid is Rome from Pure Pain way back in the day when we were ten twelve. Rome is my age and flauge was about ten years older. i still need to pour one out for him. cant believe someone would shoot him while he was holding his son. just goes to show you that (not racist but true in my area) but black ppl dont give a fuck... i could never pull the trigger knowing my target may not have been innocent but was still literally holding his son and walkin down the street. its terrible especially since he was a legend before he died. his dirty ass relatives even sold his last cd unfinished it was called Dookey Water and had the best of his career on the album. violence effects everyone whether your directly involved or not. i hope ppl can be a bit more understanding with political ideals...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

to embed a youtube video you use the bb code [youtube ] Whatever is after the = sign [/ youtube]
but you do the bb code without any spaces.
once again Luda, I didnt mean anything by it and i appreciate you reciprocation. peace is our friend. so is cheap ass alcohol!!!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> btw that lil kid is Rome from Pure Pain way back in the day when we were ten twelve. Rome is my age and flauge was about ten years older. i still need to pour one out for him. cant believe someone would shoot him while he was holding his son. just goes to show you that (not racist but true in my area) but black ppl dont give a fuck... i could never pull the trigger knowing my target may not have been innocent but was still literally holding his son and walkin down the street. its terrible especially since he was a legend before he died. his dirty ass relatives even sold his last cd unfinished it was called Dookey Water and had the best of his career on the album. violence effects everyone whether your directly involved or not. i hope ppl can be a bit more understanding with political ideals...


i totally agree and sorry for your friends loss.

LUDA.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

an example would be [youtube] v36Ls8zbGh4&feature=channel [/ youtube] 
if you take this code ad remove all of the spaces you end up \with an embedded youtube video. im not sure how to embed videos from other sites. good luck


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> to embed a youtube video you use the bb code [youtube ] Whatever is after the = sign [/ youtube]
> but you do the bb code without any spaces.
> once again Luda, I didnt mean anything by it and i appreciate you reciprocation. peace is our friend. so is cheap ass alcohol!!!


just like i said i have no hatred for anyone and never hold a grudge.
i just want to have friends on here and help out wherever i can but i am being held back at the moment due to site issues and i just want to get back to helping others.

LUDA.


----------



## Platipy (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]wfRWA_FukXg[/youtube]


----------



## Platipy (Nov 21, 2009)

probably my favorite remix although all the ratatat ones are sick 
[youtube]g19jqy5W0Nk[/youtube] 
if anyone could find a video for slim thug- the interview it would be legit


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

much appreciated luda even years down the road its tough... especially with someone who started my career. I began my political career in Savannah and only moved to Atlanta recently so in all reality Camo had as much influence on my childhood as my parents did. i lived downtown and constantly participated in local elections and town hall meetings so this was my home and i still think of it that way even long after UGA lawschool. 
"Rap is not for the ignorant few but rather for the enlightened many that can effect the world we live in" My own words at the 2008 mayoral election debate of Savannah.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> [youtube9XXkvvVUIjA/youtube]
> *.............^^^^ no underline and **type this yourself.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
take what you have posted above and put a bracket at the end of the first youtube so it will be [youtube ] then the code you have in green and end with


[/youtube ] at the end. 


i had to put spaces in the youtube boxes (at the end before the last brackets) to show you or it wont show on the screen what i am trying to explain.

hope that helps.

LUDA.
[/QUOTE]


reposting again how to upload video screens.

it starts with [ youtube] the code(in green) and ends with[/youtube ]
^ ^ ======= no spaces.
LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> much appreciated luda even years down the road its tough... especially with someone who started my career. I began my political career in Savannah and only moved to Atlanta recently so in all reality Camo had as much influence on my childhood as my parents did. i lived downtown and constantly participated in local elections and town hall meetings so this was my home and i still think of it that way even long after UGA lawschool.
> "Rap is not for the ignorant few but rather for the enlightened many that can effect the world we live in" My own words at the 2008 mayoral election debate of Savannah.


born and bread in scotland for me.
america seems like a weird place.

LUDA.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 21, 2009)

ludacris and the whole dungen family, which includes outkast, and T.I.P is by far the best... new rapper are all sell out


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

luda does it make a difference if its a google video? luckily all of the vids i find on google are hosted by youtube but does the youtube code work for all embedded videos on this site?
also im gunna throw up some 500 degrees because wayne was just better back then before carter 2
Squad Up!
[youtube]lKBtBvmWI_4&feature=PlayList&p=68DBB4A9DCCA4853&index=2[/youtube]
[youtube]
Eoij1UWDpkY&feature=PlayList&p=68DBB4A9DCCA4853&index=14[/youtube]
plus im tryin to make a son, he gone be da sequel. mofuckas betta be peaceful fo sheezle. i get sums an lumps like measels
pop anotha bottle an get that dough
[youtube]W3D9Rkn79OA&feature=PlayList&p=68DBB4A9DCCA4853&index=16[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

i know the scots know lil wayne! doesnt matter where your from. And for the record Luda i thought you were from southeast America so i really had my info wrong and most definitely dont have a clue about how someone from your area gets busted. damn way too make me feel as ignorant as I look Luda. I can see how my posts really did make me look a fool in a nother country. damn once again. I thought you were from the US so that has to be a testament to how ignorant i was to Luda's situation. My narrow mindedness led me to believe he was from the US and i couldnt hae been more wrong...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> ludacris and the whole dungen family, which includes outkast, and T.I.P is by far the best... new rapper are all sell out


 paper trails was his best album. although King was really good you had to have paper when it came out
[youtube]biPM3ZNkPdA[/youtube]
for the record i sold my subwoofers for 400 even. Solbaric 12" L7's ran a 0 ohm setup with 170 dB range, those things used to beat hard enough to warrant ear plugs. and that was a daily driver, i just wish you guys knew how serious we are about the thump. lol 
for the record my system reached the same dB output as a jet engine on take off during certain songs!!!!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

i have wrongly been given an infraction and i will not be contributing to the site untill it has been removed.but thank you anyway.LUDA.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

if im attributable i apologize. but i am 99% sure i didnt report any of your posts. so. Who gave you the infraction? let me know how i can help you... to answer ya we are from US an im going to post john mayor. its 4 in tha mornin and fuck if i havent been up all night. but VH1 is better at four AM than it is at 6 pm so shit ima keep jammin pop songs til christina aguilara shows up then im either going to vomit all over the keyboard or im going to sleep well lol...
like i said luda if i can do anything dont be worried to ask.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]FZwVjys2bQI[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 21, 2009)

an a quick song from muse to spark your interests in other music again
[youtube]1&ob=4#p/a/u/1/w8KQmps-Sog[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> an a quick song from muse to spark your interests in other music again


dont be dumb...


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

[youtube]EBOv7dL3GN4[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

[youtube]u0dlH7wSL1c[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 23, 2009)

so did luda get banned for a lil bit or somethin? his avatar is down and some guy made a username talkin trash about him being gone. i thought if you got banned it deleted all your threads... i dunno weird.


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 23, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> so did luda get banned for a lil bit or somethin? his avatar is down and some guy made a username talkin trash about him being gone. i thought if you got banned it deleted all your threads... i dunno weird.


i dont think luda will be back as he was banned.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 23, 2009)

awww. well at least i made ammends with him before got gone. lol 
oh well stuff happens


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone like dubfx?


----------



## Brazko (Nov 23, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> anyone like dubfx?


I thought he was pretty tight, I would probably copyright that style of DJ'n, before everybody starts biting and calling it their own.. Do he produce tracks for people or, just the stand up DJ thang!! I think it's sort of like a DJ Free-styling 

Nice


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

Brazko said:


> I thought he was pretty tight, I would probably copyright that style of DJ'n, before everybody starts biting and calling it their own.. Do he produce tracks for people or, just the stand up DJ thang!! I think it's sort of like a DJ Free-styling
> 
> Nice


well i see see them selling cd's in the vids. im pretty sure he has a few albums.


----------



## 91teggs (Nov 23, 2009)

*My Fav Rapper Gucci Mane... I wanna Post A Couple Songs tho not Gucci...

Sour Deisel Kush Soulja Boi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjssV8HXg7s

These ones Below are Toronto Rappers SCARTOWN!!! (Crazy Songs)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN6xSMQntVI

**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frTZpJ-Ysns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfe9NjyuCE

Don't Hate On what I Like Cuz Im Shure I Don't Like Ur Shit LOL!!!
*


----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

[youtube]IbdExCZ7cO8[/youtube]


----------



## dingbang (Nov 24, 2009)

Love People Under.......

this though has my head spinning.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvxHx8HYfs0


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 24, 2009)

atmosphere!!! yeaa good shit.


----------



## punker (Nov 24, 2009)

So cal Love...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsdLn46UXnA


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 24, 2009)

k-town said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVg4qxuY0Lk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70GmGvvYxN4


 E-40 been fuckin it up since 91~


----------



## mismos00 (Nov 24, 2009)

YES BlackStar!!!

[youtube]Rx5aVI2zsFE[/youtube]

and...

[youtube]_LQiuQ1xIBM[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
[youtube]SmqXKbxDoJ0[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 25, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i have wrongly been given an infraction and i will not be contributing to the site untill it has been removed.but thank you anyway.LUDA.


 awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## cappeeler09 (Nov 25, 2009)

uncle murda- d.o.a
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ227Ziglt4

jay rock- mandatory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBy_TQuyzyg


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

thank you all for contributing.
much appreciated in luda's absence.

J.


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Srbd1Xg7M

[youtube]M-Srbd1Xg7M[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> thank you all for contributing.
> much appreciated in luda's absence.
> 
> J.




so this is how we're doing it??...


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> so this is how we're doing it??...


Doing what.I have said i am luda's wife openly and have nothing to hide from anyone.I am a new member that happens to be chris's wife so please treat me like a lady. I am not here to cause any problems and i am still learning from chris.
J.


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

[youtube]RPkAHvp1Vgw&NR[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Doing what.I have said i am luda's wife openly and have nothing to hide from anyone.I am a new member that happens to be chris's wife so please treat me like a lady. I am not here to cause any problems and i am still learning from chris.
> J.




you'll have to excuse my doubt on this one


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

[youtube]P2X9neLeyrM[/youtube]


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> you'll have to excuse my doubt on this one


Thats ok.
Thanks.
J.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

or excuse your lame choice in music? Luda felt the same way so i dunno seems familiar like you learned how to be Luda, Why did you get banned any way?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> or excuse your lame choice in music? Luda felt the same way so i dunno seems familiar like you learned how to be Luda, Why did you get banned any way?



kinda interesting huh??? and luda spent alot of time on here... you would think that if you were learning to grow (enough to be posting help in people's threads), that you would have been a member here a bit longer ago.... instead of an hour after ludie-loo was banned


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

[youtube]eKLxgIkF5_g[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

aka eminem sux donkey dick


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> kinda interesting huh??? and luda spent alot of time on here... you would think that if you were learning to grow (enough to be posting help in people's threads), that you would have been a member here a bit longer ago.... instead of an hour after ludie-loo was banned


Chris helps out wherever he can and loves to help newbies as it seems to me they just get grilled for asking newbie questions and chris does not do that. Just like i got grilled earlier and my idendity questioned. And i said i was luda's wife and i dont know what other proof i can give you to prove this. Assuming is not my way of thinking and what has chris done thats so bad as i cant see.

J.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Chris helps out wherever he can and loves to help newbies as it seems to me they just get grilled for asking newbie questions and chris does not do that. Just like i got grilled earlier and my idendity questioned. And i said i was luda's wife and i dont know what other proof i can give you to prove this. Assuming is not my way of thinking and what has chris done thats so bad as i cant see.
> 
> J.



so you dont live together??? you could go in the living room and ask him.. i'm sure he knows more of the story than even i do


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2009)

[youtube]OxOikM5Obrw&NR[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

wish i had a soundcard after seeing that video fdd.... may have to go log on with the other computer


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> so you dont live together??? you could go in the living room and ask him.. i'm sure he knows more of the story than even i do



Yes we do live together (for the last 16yrs) and i do see what he does on here (occasionally) when i see him as we both work different hours. And i cant see what you have against him as he spoke of you as a friend until you turned you back on him and started bullying him. Please don't bully me as i have told you who i am and i do not tell lies and if chris is sitting beside me then whats the problem as he is helping me to keep providing information for anyone who asks. Maybe you should ask potroast about this as i don't need the same bullying every newbie seems to get on this site and i think chris deserves an apology for this wrongful accusation .

J.


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

A classic example of bullying by staff.
Why must you do this.

J.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Yes we do live together (for the last 16yrs) and i do see what he does on here (occasionally) when i see him as we both work different hours. And i cant see what you have against him as he spoke of you as a friend until you turned you back on him and started bullying him. Please don't bully me as i have told you who i am and i do not tell lies and if chris is sitting beside me then whats the problem as he is helping me to keep providing information for anyone who asks. Maybe you should ask potroast about this as i don't need the same bullying every newbie seems to get on this site and i think chris deserves an apology for this wrongful accusation .
> 
> J.



so we ban a member.... for the *SECOND* time, and he is allowed to post by proxy through his spouse??? kinda defeats the purpose huh??

there was no bullying..... i tried, for OVER A MONTH to get chris, luda, his holiness, whatever; to quit his bullshit... i tried being a friend, but it doesnt work... rather one sided guy there.... 

my only apology is letting shit drag on this far, and involve, basically, the entire forum



BEEFY said:


> A classic example of bullying by staff.
> Why must you do this.
> 
> J.



see above.....


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

funny how anytime staff enforces the rules, we're "bullies"


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> so we ban a member.... for the *SECOND* time, and he is allowed to post by proxy through his spouse??? kinda defeats the purpose huh??
> 
> there was no bullying..... i tried, for OVER A MONTH to get chris, luda, his holiness, whatever; to quit his bullshit... i tried being a friend, but it doesnt work... rather one sided guy there....
> 
> ...


Chris is not joining through any proxy as you have my e-mail address that we have spoken through. Chris has many sides like you or i and is far from one sided i said we have lived and been partners for 14yrs and i dont like the swearing as chris has no problem with. So why are you picking on me as a new member ?? just because i live with chris and as far as i have seen lately yourself and fdd have some kind of vendetta towards him (chris) who means no harm and dont think he would do anything out of order badly enough to be banned.

J.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Chris is not joining through any proxy as you have my e-mail address that we have spoken through. Chris has many sides like you or i and is far from one sided i said we have lived and been partners for 14yrs and i dont like the swearing as chris has no problem with. So why are you picking on me as a new member ?? just because i live with chris and as far as i have seen lately yourself and fdd have some kind of vendetta towards him (chris) who means no harm and dont think he would do anything out of order badly enough to be banned.
> 
> J.



fdd and i are both moderators, both have dealt with this situation extensively, (as have all of the mods), and both dont care for people pissing on our leg and telling us its raining.... 

we dont want him here.... point blank, period.... thats why he was banned... twice... given the situation, my best advice would be to join up with one of the several other sites like ours on the net


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> funny how anytime staff enforces the rules, we're "bullies"


i have read the rules set out by rollitup and don't think chris is eligible for a complete ban without a warning and can you please stop making fun of me as i dont take to kindly to this. I am a lady and want to be respected as one and not 
as you treat the males. Its very offensive and i believe this banning was yours and fdd's decision only and i think thats quite out of order what you guys have done.


J.


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> fdd and i are both moderators, both have dealt with this situation extensively, (as have all of the mods), and both dont care for people pissing on our leg and telling us its raining....
> 
> we dont want him here.... point blank, period.... thats why he was banned... twice... given the situation, my best advice would be to join up with one of the several other sites like ours on the net



Why do you continue to swear at me. I think you have a real attitude problem as i have already told you i am a lady and i think its out of order the way you treat new members.

J.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Yes we do live together (for the last 16yrs) and i do see what he does on here (occasionally) when i see him as we both work different hours. And i cant see what you have against him as he spoke of you as a friend until you turned you back on him and started bullying him. Please don't bully me as i have told you who i am and i do not tell lies and if chris is sitting beside me then whats the problem as he is helping me to keep providing information for anyone who asks. Maybe you should ask potroast about this as i don't need the same bullying every newbie seems to get on this site and i think chris deserves an apology for this wrongful accusation .
> 
> J.





BEEFY said:


> Chris is not joining through any proxy as you have my e-mail address that we have spoken through. Chris has many sides like you or i and is far from one sided i said we have lived and been partners for 14yrs and i dont like the swearing as chris has no problem with. So why are you picking on me as a new member ?? just because i live with chris and as far as i have seen lately yourself and fdd have some kind of vendetta towards him (chris) who means no harm and dont think he would do anything out of order badly enough to be banned.
> 
> J.


fail


i post one funny video and all the sudden i'm the bad guy.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 26, 2009)

looks like another mod agrees with me.... bye bye, but i know trolls never leave


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Why do you continue to swear at me. I think you have a real attitude problem as i have already told you i am a lady and i think its out of order the way you treat new members.
> 
> J.


 
No duplicate accounts. No ban evasion. Thank you, and goodbye.

*Sucks that good staff catch hate for doing their jobs well... They are very nice folks who care a lot about this community and don't deserve the bullshit they have to deal with.*

and people... remember, the mods are regular people who have a specialty in doing what they do, and were chosen to drive the community upward. Treat them with the respect they deserve.

Back to work for me


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2009)

it seems to only feed on this thread. cut off it's food source and ...........


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> fail
> 
> 
> i post one funny video and all the sudden i'm the bad guy.


 
I'm the bad guy now... So you get back to posting those awesome vids bud!


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it seems to only feed on this thread. cut off it's food source and ...........


 Fuck this thread... I want to feed on your avatar.

I'm thankful for good fellow staff... What are you thankful for?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2009)

the 3 new air-cooled hoods i just hung and my 6 inch can fan. pics to come soon.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the 3 new air-cooled hoods i just hung and my 6 inch can fan. pics to come soon.


You know we're interested in seeing the new genetics you're working on


----------



## gogrow (Nov 26, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> You know we're interested in seeing the new genetics you're working on



hmmm???? ...


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

gogrow said:


> hmmm???? ...


I just saw a post... Maybe it was deleted... Hope I didnt give away the Colonels Secret


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2009)

i have no new genetics. not started anyway.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no new genetics. not started anyway.


I'll still take that turkey


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2009)

like you took my pipe? lol


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> like you took my pipe? lol


I said I'll help you harvest to pay you back!!! 

Remember, its gotta be a win/win... for me.


----------

